# [Sammelthread] iRacing



## brennmeister0815 (23. Dezember 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*[**Gentlemen, start your engines]*​


----------



## 1awd1 (23. Dezember 2013)

Dann will ich mal den nigelnagelneuen Sammelthread auch mit etwas Leben füllen.  Hier nochmal das Video zum Ruf:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NldScyMlJqM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 Wenn man bedenkt, dass das erst ne Preview Version ist! Das Ding fühlt sich einfach genial an. Mit der Vette zusammen das beste Auto in iracing für mich. Hoffe mal, dass mit der nächsten Build alle Autos das NTM 5 bekommen.


----------



## ak1504 (23. Dezember 2013)

Nettes Angebot die 4 Kisten für 12 Dollar...


----------



## 1awd1 (23. Dezember 2013)

Darüber lässt sich streiten aber ich finds auch o.k. Nächstes Jahr kommt auch viel neues auf uns zu. Monza, Imola, Z4 GT3 usw....


----------



## ak1504 (23. Dezember 2013)

So erste Runde absolviert ohne abzufliegen 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bXmFv2LyAZs


----------



## loser321 (23. Dezember 2013)

Sehr gut, ich mag Lime Rock gar nicht.
Und was sagst Du zur Sim, gefällt sie Dir?


----------



## ak1504 (23. Dezember 2013)

Bin Lime Rock bisher nur mal mit Pad in der rFactor2 Demo gefahren aber ich mag den Kurs.

Der Sound vom Caddi is das beste was ich je gehört hab.

Der Grip beim rausbeschleunigen is auch gut, nur in langsamen Kurven da gehts ganz schön schnell weg. Oder auch auf Laguna Seca, da is aber nich der Korkenzieher das Problem sondern die links danach.

Mir fehlt auch noch die Übung im Abfangen/Gegenlenken mit dem Lenkrad.

Zwischegas beim runterschalten hab ich mir die letzten beiden Tage schonmal angeeignet bei Wagen wo das angebracht is.


Die Performance is krass... Genau 600fps laut Fraps... Geht das überhaupt..? Bischen viel oder..?


----------



## loser321 (23. Dezember 2013)

Naja hab alleine auch so um die 200. Sobald Du Gegner hast fällt sie merklich. 

Ja stimmt die nach dem Kork ist schwierig und braucht viel gefühl. Mir gefällt Japan sehr gut, schön breit. Genug Platz für die anderen Fahrer.

Und wie steht das SR so? Bin auch erst D Class 2.33 und Irating um die tausend.

Es braucht viel Training. Ist nichts für zw.durch.

Gruss


----------



## ak1504 (24. Dezember 2013)

Naja mich hats gewundert das es haargenau 600fps sind.

Das SR ist sage und schreibe um 0.01 auf 2.51 gestiegen nach ein paar Runden in einem Time Trail den ich bisher nur gefahren bin 

Sonst nur Testrunden gedreht.


----------



## acti0n (24. Dezember 2013)

Was kostet es, wenn ich den Ruf und Spa haben möchte?


----------



## ak1504 (24. Dezember 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1awd1 (24. Dezember 2013)

acti0n schrieb:


> Was kostet es, wenn ich den Ruf und Spa haben möchte?


 
 Bedenke, dass du das Auto in den offiziellen Rennen dann erst mit der passenden Lizenz fahren kannst. Wenn du jetzt also noch Rookie oder D Lizenz hast, kann es sein, dass du die Kiste dann ab nächster Saison nicht fahren kannst. Ich tippe darauf, dass der ne C Lizenz braucht.



ak1504 schrieb:


> Naja mich hats gewundert das es haargenau 600fps sind.
> 
> Das SR ist sage und schreibe um 0.01 auf 2.51 gestiegen nach ein paar Runden in einem Time Trail den ich bisher nur gefahren bin
> 
> Sonst nur Testrunden gedreht.




 600FPS klingt nen bissl viel. Drück doch einfach ingame mal F, dann zeigt dir iracing die FPS an. An manchen Stellen komme ich mit Triple Screen und der 780Ti aber auch Richtung 200 FPS. Für SR macht timetrial keinen Sinn. Wenn dann Rennen fahren. Timetrial kannst fahren, wenn du nur noch 0,05 SR oder so brauchst.


----------



## loser321 (24. Dezember 2013)

Ich denke auch C, plus sollte man dann auch die passenden Strecken besitzen.

Wie gesagt nichts für zw.durch. Hat aber auch was gutes, fast keine Rowdys. Da es relativ viel kostet und das SR sinkt.


----------



## 1awd1 (24. Dezember 2013)

Bei iracing gibt es immer noch die besten online Rennen außerhalb von Ligen (und auch da gibt's nur wenige, wo es so gesittet zugeht wie in iracing).


----------



## loser321 (24. Dezember 2013)

Seh ich das richtig das ich den Ruf jetzt im Fun Race fahren kann?


----------



## 1awd1 (24. Dezember 2013)

Ja, für alle 3 Varianten gibt es Server und diverse gehostete Rennen.


----------



## loser321 (24. Dezember 2013)

Ah danke für die Antwort. 
Wie lange dauert das noch, nur bis die nächste Saison anfängt.

Schöne Weihnachten.


----------



## 1awd1 (25. Dezember 2013)

Aktuell sind wir in Week 8, also müsste die neue Saison S1 2014 am 04.02.2014 anfangen, wenn ich mich nicht verzählt habe. 

 Weils so schön ist hier noch nen Video vom RUF @ Bathurst. Die wohl mit Abstand beste Umsetzung dieser Strecke in einem Rennspiel.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ooAJgyru-J0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Andregee (25. Dezember 2013)

Der Ruf ruft mich irgendwie. Hm.


----------



## loser321 (26. Dezember 2013)

lol
Du hörst es also auch. Und ich dachte schon ich sei verrückt als ich zu meiner Frau sagte: Hörst du das auch.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (31. Dezember 2013)

Ja, macht mal. Auf absehbare Zeit komme ich nicht dazu, ihr habt meinen 'Segen'. 



Klutten schrieb:


> Sprecht  euch doch einfach untereinander ab. Über anderer Leute Thread werde ich  sicher nicht mal eben so verfügen und Inhalte verändern.


 


1awd1 schrieb:


> Schon  verstanden aber ich dachte mir ich mach was fertig und du könntest dann  in deiner unendlichen Güte und mit der Macht eines Mods den Beitrag  dann da einfügen!?


 


Klutten schrieb:


> Der Thread existiert bereits. Das war eher ein Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl an den Ersteller.


 


1awd1 schrieb:


> Recht hat er.  Ich kann ja mal was fertig machen.


 


Klutten schrieb:


> Einen  Sammelthread sollte man aber auch zwingend mit Inhalt füllen. Ein  Startbeitrag ohne ausführliche Informationen zum Spiel und den Inhalten  ist sicher nicht würdig, angepinnt zu werden!


 


brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Dann  sollte mal (be-)schleunigst ein entsprechender Sammelthread eröffnet  werden!


----------



## loser321 (11. Januar 2014)

Gibt es irgendwo den Rennkalender für das ganze Jahr? 

Ich will die Strecken kaufen die in meinen Serien am häufigsten gefahren werden.

Habe leider nichts gefunden. 
Danke


----------



## 1awd1 (11. Januar 2014)

Nein, es gibt alle 3 Monate einen neuen. Jede Saison geht genau 12 Wochen. Die Strecken für diese 12 Wochen werden davor bekannt gegeben (zur Zeit sind wir in Week 12 von Season 4 2013, in 2 Wochen kommt der Kalender vor S1 2014). Die Strecken ändern sich von Saison zu Saison leicht, so dass du meist nur1 oder 2 Strecke dazu kaufen musst.


----------



## loser321 (11. Januar 2014)

Perfekt Danke für die Info.


----------



## 1awd1 (12. Januar 2014)

Wie nicht anders zu erwarten hat der DE-AT-CH Club die Finals im Worldcup erreicht. Wir konnten uns mit 866 Punkten knapp hinter den Finnen (888 Punkte) qualifizieren. Bin gespannt ob wir den Titel zurückholen oder uns wie letztes Jahr knapp geschlagen geben müssen. Nächstes Wochenende wissen wir mehr.


----------



## loser321 (14. Januar 2014)

Mann seit ich den Porsche habe muss ich immer wieder einen Server Hosten.

Er macht unglaublich viel Spass.


----------



## 1awd1 (14. Januar 2014)

Das neue Reifenmodel ist echt gut geworden. Hoffe sie schaffen es zur nächsten Build möglichst viele Autos damit auszustatten. Fahre der Ruf auch gerne aber hätte lieber die Corvette mit dem Reifen.


----------



## loser321 (14. Januar 2014)

Entschuldige meine Unwissenheit, wer hat alles das neue Reifenmodell? Bitte einen Link zu diesen Infos dann muss ich nicht ständig Dich belästigen.

Danke


----------



## 1awd1 (14. Januar 2014)

Der Ruf hat zur Zeit das neuste. Alle Infos dazu findest du im Iracing Forum.


----------



## 1awd1 (19. Januar 2014)

Gestern war es wieder soweit, das Finale des World Cup im Road und Oval Bereich fand statt. In allen Rennen konnten die Fahrer aus Deutschland, Österreich und der Schweiz eine sehr gute Performance zeigen und so den Pot nach 2009, 2010 und 2011 nun zum vierten Mal holen.
Der Punktevorsprung war am Ende sehr eindeutig:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unterm Strich ein sehr gelungenes Event mit spannenden Rennen, die die meiste Zeit auch sehr fair waren. Ich persönlich konnte zwar nicht wirklich viel beitragen, da ich den Ford GT einfach nicht mag und so nur ein 10. Platz in der Qualifikationsrunde der Gruppe 1 drin war (trotz nur 20 Minuten Training war das aber mehr als erwartet). 

 Hier noch die Rennen, die wie immer live gestreamt wurden:

 Gruppe 2/3





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5Zu04QyXhEI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
 Gruppe 1





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E0dQYoWhd3s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (11. Februar 2014)

Hier auch nochmal ein sehr informatives Video zu iRacing von EmptyBox:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nz8ofySW-xM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (12. März 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=47BMTQwrPuQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## McLarenP1 (17. März 2014)

Gibts denn derzeit eine Möglichkeit, das aktuelle iRacing mal kostenlos (offline) auszuprobieren?

Und wenn nein, warum zum Teufel bieten die sowas nicht an?


----------



## ak1504 (17. März 2014)

Weil es "Promotion Codes" gibt, z.b. 3 Monate zum Preis von 1nem.

Einfach mal bei Google suchen. Gibt etliche Seiten wo es Threads zu zu aktuellen Codes gibt.

http://www.iracing.com/teamvvv/


----------



## IJOJOI (18. März 2014)

Und die zahlen sich wirklich aus, ich habe schon meine 6 Monate am Laufen, finde es aber schade, dass man sich noch Serien dazukaufen muss, denn iRacing ist nicht.billig/:


----------



## loser321 (18. März 2014)

McLarenP1 schrieb:


> Gibts denn derzeit eine Möglichkeit, das aktuelle iRacing mal kostenlos (offline) auszuprobieren?
> 
> Und wenn nein, warum zum Teufel bieten die sowas nicht an?



Bis vor ein paar Monaten gabs da noch 3 Monate gratis Iracing testen.

https://cadillaccupracing.com/


----------



## Maasta1982 (25. März 2014)

Servus zusammen  !

Ich darf mich nun auch zu den Neu-Einsteigern bei iRacing dazuzählen, da ich über diesen Link:
2 Free Months of iRacing from TeamVVV | iRacing.com     (dank geht an ak1504)  das Game 3 Monate nutzen kann aber nur einen
Monat bezahlen muss. Da ProjektCars noch auf sich warten lässt, und Assetto Corsa noch keinen Multiplayer bietet habe ich gedacht.... warum nicht mal
iracing testen  !
Nun habe ich allerdings einige Fragen und hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
Insgesamt muss ich sagen ist der Menü-Bildschirm sehr unübersichtlich und verwirrend, aber das liegt wohl daran dass es neu für mich ist.

Womit starte ich hier am besten, wenn ich gleich mit online-Rennen loslegen will??? Jemand ein paar Tipps für mich?
Mein Bruder hat sich das Spiel auch für 3 Monate gekauft. Als ich aber ein Rennen für uns beide hosten wollte kam ich ins staunen!
Muss man tatsächlich für jedes gehostete Spiel Cash bezahlen, oder habe ich was falsch verstanden?

Wir haben uns dann entschlossen einem bereits offenen Mazda-Rennen anzuschließen.Beigetreten sind wir im Practise.
Anschließend kam Quali und dann das Rennen. Bis zum Rennen war schon gut über eine Stunde vergangen, was ich schon sehr lange finde.
Nur zum Rennen war dann auf einmal kein Fahrer mehr da, weswegen ich das Rennen verlassen hatte. 
Als ich dann ein wenig den Cadillac auf Laguna-Seca testen wollte, bekam ich dauernd die Info über meinem Spiegel eingeblendet, dass
ich bereits an einer Session teilgenommen habe und dieser bitte wieder joinen sollte. Aber ich hatte das Rennen doch verlassen!???
Was lief hier falsch?  

Würde mich freuen wenn mir hier ein iRacing-Kumpane unter die Arme greifen könnte und uns hilft  ! Würden uns echt freuen!

Werde gleich nochmal ne Runde starten und schauen was sich noch für Fragen auftun!

Besten Dank schonmal und LG!
Maasta


----------



## 1awd1 (25. März 2014)

Du warst bestimmt in einer gehosteten Session. Da ist es nicht ungewöhnlich, dass die Rennen nicht stattfinden. Und ja, die kosten Geld (zwischen 1$ und 3$, je nach Länge) sind aber auch relativ uninteressant, da ja reichlich offizielle Server zur Verfügung stehen, die nichts extra kosten. Finden tust du die unter dem Button "race now". Da kannst du links im Fenster die Serie auswählen, weiter rechts das Fahrzeug und dann jeweils "Practice", "Quali" und "Race". Wenn du dich für eine Session registriert hast und vom Server wieder unter gehst, dann musst du auf den Button "withdraw" gehen um dich wieder vom Server auszuloggen. tust du dies nicht, kannst du auf keinen anderen Server joinen. Hast du dich einmal für ein Rennen registriert (im offiziellen Service), dann solltest du auch am Rennen teilnehmen, da du sonst irating verlierst. Über das irating wirst du ungefähr gleichstarken Gegnern zugeteilt und hast so relativ ausgeglichene Rennen, was die Speed er Gegner betrifft. Bevor du Rennen fährst, solltest du sicher mit dem jeweiligen Auto auf der Strecke unterwegs sein um nicht gleich in der ersten Kurve deine Kiste im nächstbesten Gegner zu versenken. 

 Das erstmal für den Einstieg, wenn du noch fragen hast, dann meld dich.


----------



## Maasta1982 (25. März 2014)

Hey 1awd1 !!!

Danke für deine Infos  !

Ja genau, das waren gehostete Spiele! Die Rennen unter "Home"  ---> "RaceGuide" sind die selben wie die unter "Race now"? 
Unter dem RaceGuide habe ich schon 2 Rennen vorhin absolviert. Hat sogar echt Spaß gemacht, da ca 15 Leute am Rennen teilgenommen haben.
Nur hier habe ich nur 2 Klassen gefunden, welche ich auch fahren kann: Die Stockcars und die Mazdas!
Wo kann ich denn auch z.B. den Cadillac fahren mit anderen? Der macht bestimmt erheblich mehr Spass mit anderen zusammen!

Noch was: Wenn ich auf race now unter den Rennen teilnehme, dann sind diese auch nur stündlich, richtig!? 
Wie kann ich denn sicher gehen, dass z.B. mein Bruder im selben Rennen startet wie ich? Kann ich ihn irgendwie zu dem Rennen einladen oder
findet er das selbe Rennen auf eigene Faust? 

Und noch was  ! Wenn ich im Training, Quali oder Rennen abseits der asphaltierten Fläche fahre, quasi im Grünen, oder mich wegdrehe, dann 
bekomme ich immer wieder Hinweise wie: Abseits der Strecke +1, Kontrolle verloren +2 ect! Was soll mir das sagen, bzw. wirkt sich das auf mein Rating ect. aus? 

Besten Dank und LG,
Maasta


----------



## 1awd1 (25. März 2014)

Du kannst im offiziellen Service nie sicher sein, dass du mit bestimmten Leuten zusammen auf dem selben Server landest. Die Einteilung hängt vom irating ab. Wenn sich z.B. 100 Leute für ein Rennen anmelden, gibt das3 oder 4 Splits mit jeweils ungefähr gleich vielen Teilnehmern. Diese werden nach irating eingeteilt, damit nicht schwache gegen starke fahren, sondern ein halbwegs ausgeglichenes Feld zustande kommt. Wenn sich natürlich nur 15 Leute anmelden, kommen auch unterschiedlich starke Gegner ins selbe Split.
 Den Caddy kannst du mit der Rookie Lizenz nicht fahren. Dafür brauchst du mindestens eine D Lizenz (Rennen fahren oder Timetrials und ein SR von 4.0 um sofort aufzusteigen oder aber ein SR über 3.0 um am Saisonende aufzusteigen).
 Die Anzeige mit 1x, 2x oder 4x sind dein incidents. Jedes Mal, wenn du neben der Strecke bist oder einen Unfall hast oder dich drehst bekommst du diese "Strafpunkte". Je weniger du davon sammelst, desto mehr Punkte bekommst du für dein Saftyrating, welches für deine Lizenz ausschlaggebend ist. Damit wird im Prinzip sichergestellt, dass du dein Autos sicher um den Kurs bringst ohne dabei wilde Sau zu spielen oder in jeder zweiten Kurve abzufliegen. 
 Die Rennen im MX5 Cup sind stündlich, dass hast du richtig erkannt. Jede Stunde startet ein neues Rennen, dass über knapp eine halbe Stunde geht. Somit hast du zwischen den Rennen 30 Minuten Zeit um z.B. nochmal nen Quali zu fahren oder einfach nur durchzuatmen. In anderen Serien hast du meist 2 Stunden zwischen den Rennen. Sorgt dafür, dass du meist volle Server hast und nicht mit 5 Leuten um den Kurs gondelst. Das System sieht erstmal komisch aus aber es funktioniert so gut wie kein anderes.


----------



## Maasta1982 (26. März 2014)

Nabend  !

Ah okay, das habe ich nun endlich verstanden mit dem irating  ! Danke!
Also eben gerade haben sich mein Bruder und ich auf einem Mazda-Cup angemeldet, da waren erst 13 Leute zusammen gekommen.
Im Rennen waren wir leider nicht zusammen! Das finde ich irgendwie unsympatisch an iracing. Da würde man gerne mit Kumpels oder Freunden zusammen
ein Rennen gegen andere bestreiten und wird dann in unterschiedlichen Räumen aufgeteilt. Sein Rating war schon 2.62 und meins 2.54 ! 
In meinem Rennen waren allerdings welche mit 3.5 Rating vertreten sowie D Klasse Ratings mit 1.8 und 3.8! Wie kann das sein?

Es gibt also keine Garantie zusammen in einem öffentlichen Cup zu fahren???

Noch was: 
Wenn ich auf "Race now" gehe, kann ich ja auch Quali fahren. Diese Quali zählt nicht für das anschließende Rennen, bzw. kann ich direkt im Anschluss überhaupt am Rennen teilnehmen, da das ja direkt
im Anschluss wäre!?
An bereits gestarteten Sessions kann man auch nicht teilnehmen oder?

Ich finde das Ganze immer noch etwas undurchsichtig und nicht ganz verständlich. 

Danke für jede Hilfe und schönen Abend zusammen !

LG, Maasta


----------



## 1awd1 (26. März 2014)

Die Werte, die du nennst sind das SR. Das irating ist ein runder Wert ohne Nachkommastelle. Man fängt mit 1350 an und arbeitet sich dann langsam hoch oder auch runter. Je besser deine Platzierung ist, desto mehr irating bekommst du dazu. Kommst du vor starken Gegnern mit hohem irating ins Ziel bekommst du mehr dazu, als wenn deine Gegner schlechter sind als du (von irating her). Du siehst dein irating zur Zeit noch nicht, da du rookie bist. Ich glaub ab der D Lizenz sieht man den Wert, bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher, ist schon so lange her bei mir. Auch wenn du es noch nicht siehst, wird es trotzdem schon mitgewertet bei dir. Erklärt sich im Lauf der Zeit alles von selbst, auch wenn es jetzt am Anfang erstmal recht undurchsichtig ist. 
 Eine Garantie zusammen zu fahren gibt es nicht im offiziellen Service. Dafür kannst du dann an einer der reichlich vorhandenen Ligen teilnehmen. Da fährst du dann immer mit den gleichen Leuten. 
 Das Quali zählt immer für die ganze Woche, also von Dienstag bis Montag. Du kannst do oft Quali fahren, wie du möchtest. Verschlechtern kannst du dich dabei nicht, verbessern schon. Wenn eine Session gestartet ist, kannst du nicht teilnehmen (wie denn auch, macht ja keinen Sinn mitten in ein Rennen zu kommen) außer bei Practice Servern, da kann man jederzeit draufgehen.


----------



## Maasta1982 (26. März 2014)

Alles klar danke dir!  

Somit sind die normalen stündlichen nur noch interessant wenn ich ohne Kumpels fahren will.

Könntest du mir bitte erklären was du mit den Ligen meinst und wo ich diese finde!? 
Sind diese auch stündlich? Wie lange gehen diese?
Was heißt dann ich fahre immer mit gleichen Leuten? 
Weil das wäre uns ganz wichtig, dass man zumindest mit Leuten ein Rennen fährt die man kennt und die
man im ts hören kann! 

Das mit der Quali ist ganz cool! 

Du hast mit bestimmt bald das komplette Spiel erklärt, danke dir  !

LG


----------



## loser321 (26. März 2014)

Also Du kannst den Cadi schon fahren, musst halt selber ein Rennen hosten. Es finden sich auch immer genug die mitspielen.

Am Anfang dachte ich auch was für ein komisches System, aber es macht Sinn und funktioniert sehr gut. Und der Porsche, ah was für eine Freude. Aber halt erst ab D/C Lizenz.

Wie gesagt man kann zusammen fahren, halt nur hostet. Hat aber den Vorteil das Dir dort keine Punkte für Verstösse abgezogen werden. Das Irating wird natürlich auch nicht besser.


----------



## 1awd1 (26. März 2014)

Für Ligen kannst du dich anmelden. Veranstaltet werden die meist von irgendwelchen Foren oder Teams. VR ist z.B. ein Anlaufpunkt oder auch Racemore (da fahr ich zur Zeit immer mal wieder Rennen). Lies einfach regelmäßig im iracing Forum mit, da gibt's immer wieder Infos zu den verschiedensten Ligen.
 Die offiziellen Rennen sind auch dann interessant, wenn du und dein Kumpel ein ähnliches irating haben. Da läßt sich dann relativ sicher sagen, in welchem Split man landet. Mein irating ist z.B. hoch genug um immer im Topsplit zu fahren und da treffe ich immer zur selben Zeit auf die selben Leute (fahre meist Freitag oder Samstag Abend die Rennen mit, da ist das Feld am stärksten).


----------



## faro06 (2. April 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lFYzcMB5PwY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ErbsenPommes (3. April 2014)

Gibt es eigentlich einen Grund warum der Nürburgring nicht im Spiel ist?
Mich wundert das grad echt..


----------



## ak1504 (4. April 2014)

Fährt gut, klingt gut ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kN7XKvnUUVs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 1awd1 (4. April 2014)

ErbsenPommes schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich einen Grund warum der Nürburgring nicht im Spiel ist?
> Mich wundert das grad echt..



Weil in iracing alle Strecken lasergescant sind und das extrem aufwändig ist. Das bei einer Strecke wie der NOS umzusetzen (bei dem Qualitätsanspruch, den iracing hat) ist für so ein kleines Team zwar nicht unmöglich aber die Resourcen stehen da einfach zur Zeit nicht zur Verfügung. Es gibt aber Gerüchte, dass man im Hintergrund dran arbeitet.


----------



## turbosnake (4. April 2014)

Kunos wird die NOS auch laserscannen und wirklich groß sind sie auch nicht. Es würde Kosten sparen wenn beide das gleiche Material nutzen würden.
Wobei ich nicht weiß wie groß die Qualitätsansprüche bei Kunos sind.


----------



## faro06 (4. April 2014)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Kunos wird die NOS auch laserscannen und wirklich groß sind sie auch nicht. Es würde Kosten sparen wenn beide das gleiche Material nutzen würden.
> Wobei ich nicht weiß wie groß die Qualitätsansprüche bei Kunos sind.


Ja, AC wird die lasergescannte NS bringen, aber glaube niemand weiss ob sie die Daten gekauft haben, war bestimmt eine gute Gelegenheit bei diesem ganzen Wischwasch um den Ring in der letzten Zeit, oder ob sie es alleine machen. Anscheinend gibt es ja laserDaten der Strecke, und wenn es da irgendwo was zu kaufen gab, dann hat das IR auch sicher getan. Die GP Strecke wird bestimmt  kommen, da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher.


----------



## ak1504 (15. April 2014)

Mein 3. Rennen im Mazda Cup und ich muss gestehen das iRacing schon verdammt Fun macht und nen echt fetten Eindruck hinterlässt vom Gesamtbild.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XETa15aC8wc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## loser321 (15. April 2014)

Tolles Rennen, wen man bedenkt das es die Rookie Klasse ist wird dort sehr sauber gefahren. Konnte nicht das ganze sehen, welcher Platz wurde es?


----------



## enrager7 (15. April 2014)

Ja, finde ich auch. Man wird von anfang an darauf getrimmt möglichst sauber zu fahren. Wer dann auch noch konstante und schnelle Zeiten fährt steigt auch recht schnell auf. Ich selbst hab gerade mal 2 Mazda Rennen hinter mir, aber Spaß gemacht hat es auf jeden Fall. Und eine Top3 Platzierung war mit drin. 
Man hat einen gewissen Druck beim Fahren und dadurch ist es sehr aufregend iRacing Rennen zu Fahren: Einerseits will man schnell sein, andererseits ist es außerordentlich wichtig sauber zu fahren. So muss man stets auf der Hut sein und die Risiken korrekt einschätzen. Das find ich toll an iRacing. Leider im moment keine Zeit dafür 

Beim Training heisst es: Langsam rantasten und erstmal die Strecke kennen lernen. Fährt man dann akzeptable Zeiten und die auch noch konstant und sauber, dann kann man sich auch mal in ein Rennen trauen. So hab ich es zumindest gemacht. Es hilft auch immer mal zu gucken wie schnellere Spieler manche Kurven fahren.


----------



## ak1504 (15. April 2014)

Von 9 auf 5 bin ich gefahren. Ohne Quali vorher.


----------



## loser321 (15. April 2014)

Tip Top
Gratuliere.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (18. April 2014)

Guten Morgen, 

ich bin schon seit einer Weile am Überlegen mir iRacing zu holen, allerdings finde ich keinerlei Übersicht über die Kosten der Fahrzeuge und Strecken...
Sehe ich die Preise erst, wenn ich mich registriere?
Gibt es monatliche Grundkosten oder sonstige Kosten, die mich erwarten?
Gibt es sonstige Dinge, die ihr mir empfehlen würdet und wie hoch schätzt ihr die gesamten Kosten als Newcomer ein?
Wie läuft das mit den Ligen ab? Muss ich zu fest datierten Terminen fahren um Chancen auf eine gute Gesamtplatzierung zu haben?

Vielen Dank für die Antworten im Voraus


----------



## ak1504 (18. April 2014)

Fahzeuge 12 und Strecken 15 Dollar.

Monatliche Kosten je nach Promotioncode. Rund 5 Euro sag ich mal.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (18. April 2014)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Fahzeuge 12 und Strecken 15 Dollar.
> 
> Monatliche Kosten je nach Promotioncode. Rund 5 Euro sag ich mal.


 
Ok und wie schätzt ihr die Physik ein? Es soll ja Simracer geben die ziemlich wenig von iRacing halten, andere loben es wiederum in den Himmel. 
Wenn ich in Meisterschaften mitfahre, muss ich dann alle Strecken/Fahrzeuge die darin enthalten sind gekauft haben?


----------



## Andregee (18. April 2014)

Den MX5 fahre ich sehr gern, den Ruf und MP412C hingegen garnicht so. Der ruf macht zwar Spaß, abre das FFB finde ich grausig, man merkt überhaupt nicht was die Vorderachse an Grip bietet, man lenkt ein und denkt mein Gott ist die Lenkung unpräzise, dabei untersteuert das Auto fürchterlich so das man ständig die Kurven nicht vernünftig bekommt. Da muss man sich erstmal dran gewöhnen, weil entweder geht die Lenkung sehr leicht und sie teilt extrem harte stöße aus, mehr Rückmeldung bekommt man nicht. Ist leider garnicht mein Ding.


----------



## 1awd1 (18. April 2014)

Andregee schrieb:


> Den MX5 fahre ich sehr gern, den Ruf und MP412C hingegen garnicht so. Der ruf macht zwar Spaß, abre das FFB finde ich grausig, man merkt überhaupt nicht was die Vorderachse an Grip bietet, man lenkt ein und denkt mein Gott ist die Lenkung unpräzise, dabei untersteuert das Auto fürchterlich so das man ständig die Kurven nicht vernünftig bekommt. Da muss man sich erstmal dran gewöhnen, weil entweder geht die Lenkung sehr leicht und sie teilt extrem harte stöße aus, mehr Rückmeldung bekommt man nicht. Ist leider garnicht mein Ding.



Ich empfinde das ganz anders als du. Bisher hat iracing das beste FFB, was es gibt (einzig AC kann da mithalten). Auch deine Probleme mit dem Ruf kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Der lässt sich bei mir extrem genau steuern (wie alle anderen Fahrzeuge in ir auch). Aber FFB ist nunmal ne reine Geschmacksache, daher einfach ausprobieren und sich selber ne Meinung bilden.


----------



## loser321 (18. April 2014)

Vorallem ist FFB auch eine Frage der Einstellung. Jeder mag es anders.


----------



## Andregee (18. April 2014)

Ja wenn das so einfach wäre, es gibt leider in Iracing keine Option die beeinflusst inwieweit der Lenkwiderstand nachläßt sobald die Voderräder Grip verlieren und diese Funktion ist beim RUf auf dem CSW und G27 afaik absolut nicht spürbar, egal ob Linearmode on oder off. Natürlich ist alles korrekt kalibriert, die min Force steht auf 0, also beeinflusst da auch nichts das FFB und dennoch egal ob man Grip hat oder nicht, die Rückstellkraft bleibt konstant, man spürt nichts, einfach nichts vom Gripverlust. an anderer Stelle vergleichen selbst Bodnar Fahrer das FFB in Iracing mit eingeschlafenen Füßen beim Ruf. Nur Bodenwellen und NAchlaufeinflüsse hämmern durch die Lenkung als gäbe es kein Morgen, das habe ich an anderer Stelle aber schon deutlich besser erlebt.


----------



## 1awd1 (18. April 2014)

Wie gesagt, alles eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks Andre. Für meinen Geschmack macht iracing beim FFB alles richtig. Ich spüre ein Untersteuern genauso gut wie ein übersteuern und brauche dafür auch nicht dieses übertriebene leichter werden der Lenkung, wie es andere Spiele machen. Aber wie gesagt, das ist mein Geschmack und auch ein Frage der Gewöhnung. Wenn man Jahrelang nur race oder rf gefahren ist, kommt einem dann nen AC oder iracing wahrscheinlich völlig merkwürdig vor.  
 Jedenfalls schaffe ich es in keinem anderen Spiel so exakt und sauber am Limit meine Runden zu drehen wie in iracing, was für mich nen Anzeichen dafür ist, dass die irgendwas richtig machen beim FFB und der Fahrphysik.


----------



## Andregee (19. April 2014)

Ja dann ist das wohl Gewohnheit bei dir. Übertriebenes Leichterwerden mag ich auch nicht, In AC ist mir das etwas heftig am CSW, beim G27 hingegen wieder kaum spürbar, aber in IR ist es eben absolut tot, da kommt nichts von diesem Effekt auf, der so muss man sagen jedoch sehr real und keineswegs künstlich ist.überhaupt habe ich beim Ruf eher das Gefühl einen Scheuerlappen anstatt Reifen über den Asphalt zu schieben, ein grippiges Gummigefühl ist das nicht. Die ersten Runden hat mir der ruf noch spaß gemacht, weil ich die STöße irgendwie mochte, da kam Action auf, nach etwas genauerer Betrachtung habe ich mich enttäuscht abgewendet, das ganze erinnert mich viel mehr an Luftkissenboot, welches über Besenborsten mit dem Asphalt verbunden ist. Klingt vielleicht komisch, ist aber mein Empfinden, beim MCLaren ebenso, wie bei anderen schnellen Autos auch. Das ist mal Garnichts für mich.


----------



## 1awd1 (19. April 2014)

Naja, das klingt jetzt grad wieder nen bissl arg übertrieben bei dir. Vor allem wenn man bedenkt, dass du mit dieser Meinung relativ alleine dastehst. Im allgemeinen hat der Ruf ja eingeschlagen wie eine Bombe und das bestimmt nicht, weil er sich so schlecht fahren lässt, wie du es beschreibst.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (19. April 2014)

Kann mir jemand genau erklären um was es geht? Und wie viel kostets?


----------



## Andregee (19. April 2014)

1awd1 schrieb:


> Naja, das klingt jetzt grad wieder nen bissl arg übertrieben bei dir. Vor allem wenn man bedenkt, dass du mit dieser Meinung relativ alleine dastehst. Im allgemeinen hat der Ruf ja eingeschlagen wie eine Bombe und das bestimmt nicht, weil er sich so schlecht fahren lässt, wie du es beschreibst.


 
Übertrieben? Nein. Genau das sind meine Eindrücke. Ich wollte mit dem Ruf mal richtig einsteigen habe schon ein paar Strecken gekauft, aber ich habe das wieder verworfen weil ich das Ffb aus den genannten Gründen richtig schlecht finde. Da kommt null Verbindung zum Auto auf. Beim Mx5 ist das Ffb von der Grundauslegung auch nicht wirklich anders, aber da kann ich das Fahrverhalten noch nachvollziehen. Beim Ruf Spec geht's immer nur geradeaus ohne das im Wheel auch nur etwas davon ankommt. Für mich ist das der geringer werdene Lenkwiderstand einfach elementar so wichtig, das ich ohne diesen komplett aufs Ffb verzichten könnte, da ich grundsätzlich sehr sensibel mit der Vorderachse umgehe mit sehr weicher Einstellung während ich lieber ein loses Heck habe


----------



## ak1504 (19. April 2014)

Komischerweise is iRacing die Sim die mir am wenigsten Probleme bereitet vom fahren/FFB her... Hätte ich nicht gedacht... 


Beim nächsten Update wirds lackierbare Felgen geben u.a. 

"A sneak peek at next weeks build. Paintable wheels are coming. Choose your color and either a matte or chrome finish."




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1awd1 (19. April 2014)

Andregee schrieb:


> Übertrieben? Nein. Genau das sind meine Eindrücke. Ich wollte mit dem Ruf mal richtig einsteigen habe schon ein paar Strecken gekauft, aber ich habe das wieder verworfen weil ich das Ffb aus den genannten Gründen richtig schlecht finde. Da kommt null Verbindung zum Auto auf. Beim Mx5 ist das Ffb von der Grundauslegung auch nicht wirklich anders, aber da kann ich das Fahrverhalten noch nachvollziehen. Beim Ruf Spec geht's immer nur geradeaus ohne das im Wheel auch nur etwas davon ankommt. Für mich ist das der geringer werdene Lenkwiderstand einfach elementar so wichtig, das ich ohne diesen komplett aufs Ffb verzichten könnte, da ich grundsätzlich sehr sensibel mit der Vorderachse umgehe mit sehr weicher Einstellung während ich lieber ein loses Heck habe



Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich glaube dir, dass du so empfindest. Aber (!) du stehst halt mit deiner Meinung ziemlich alleine da. Auch in anderen Foren wirst/bist du damit auf wenig bis gar kein Verständnis gestoßen.
 Mit Übertrieben meine ich, dass es bei dir so klingt, als ob das Auto unfahrbar ist und das ist nunmal nicht der Fall. Nur du scheinst damit nicht klar zu kommen.


----------



## Andregee (19. April 2014)

Hab gerade neulich diese Diskussion darüber gelesen



> ja das wäre mal gut, bin gestern auch AC gefahren, und das FFB der GT Autos da ist einfach grandios, da kann IR aber bei Weitem nicht mithalten, ich war wirklich sprachlos, danach Sebring, und das fühlt sich an als wär die Vorderachse kaputt.


 


> du hast schon recht, dass das AC FFB genial ist, aber man muss auch zugeben dass der RUF speziell ein Vorderachsfeedback hat welches schlafenden Füßen gleich kommt.
> Der McL ist da schon ein ganz anderer Maßstab.


 


> nee , also AC fühlt sich da wirklich bei Weitem besser an, um bei IR einen etwas satteren Lenkwiderstand zu bekommen,muss ich im Treiber overall damping erhöhen,und FFB erhöhen ingame, aber dann werden die Schläge zu extrem,und trotz zb 100 Damping ingame haut es einem das Lenkrad aus der Hand, fühlt sich so ein als würde jemand das FFB mit dem dicken Hammer reinklopfen,das fühlt sich einfach nicht richtig an.]


 
 Und das sind die Worte elitär ausgestatteter langjähriger Iracing Fahrer. So ganz allein stehe ich mit meiner Meinung also nicht da und das deckt sich mit genau meinen Beobachtungen.
 Habe es eben nochmal mit dem g27 getestet, da ist im Ansatz ein leichterwerden der Lenkung zu erkennen, aber nur sehr geringfügig unter ganz bestimmten Lenkwinkeln. Mit dem Track komme ich dennoch klar, der fährt sich auch wesentlich geringer untersteuernd als der C Spec, aber mit einer C Lizenz steht mir der Track halt noch nicht zur Verfügung.
 Aber mit dem Spec lenkt man ein und weiß nicht ob man nun einfach nicht weit genug einlenkt oder ob der über die Vorderräder rutscht und deshalb der Lenkung nicht folgt, aber  so traurig das klingt mit dem G27 komme ich damit besser klar.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (20. April 2014)

Stammen diese Posts etwas aus einem einschlägig bekannten Forum?


----------



## Andregee (20. April 2014)

jo. ES ist schon zum Verzweifeln, da regt man sich bei Rf2 und AC auf, das der Effekt zu stark in Erscheinung tritt und nun muss man meckern, das man Garnichts davon merkt. Vielleicht haben die mich bei Iracing erhört und als ich über RF2 diesbezüglich schimpfte und meinten es zu gut mit mir. Schade das man das nicht regeln kann. Von daher ist und bleibt Game STock Car samt Realfeel und regelbarem Frontgripeffekt das Maß der Dinge für mich in Sachen FFB.


----------



## gamain (20. April 2014)

mich würde ja mal ein vergleich zu Pcars in seinem jetztigen zustand interessieren (das FFB bei Pcars is momentan bis auf verschiedene wenige Autos eher mau)
zur anmerkung; habe weder iracing noch rfactor1/2 gezockt!
bitte daher um konstruktive anteilnahme


----------



## faro06 (20. April 2014)

Andregee schrieb:


> Hab gerade neulich diese Diskussion darüber gelesen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Diese Zitate aus dem anderen Forum über den Ruf bei IR, stammen ja alle von diesem Nichtskönner mit Bodnar Lenkrad, der hat soviel Ahnung von Sims wie meine 90 jährige Grossmutter


----------



## SpeCnaZ (20. April 2014)

Könnte mir jemand was genaueres über IRacing sagen? Also ob Simulation oder Arcade? Usw.

Danke


----------



## faro06 (20. April 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Könnte mir jemand was genaueres über IRacing sagen? Also ob Simulation oder Arcade? Usw.
> 
> Danke


 
Iracing ist eher Arcade, vergleichbar mit NFS, GRID, F1 von Codmasters usw


----------



## mr.4EvEr (20. April 2014)

Nach alledem, was ich jetzt hier gehört habe, ist iRacing erstmal wieder für mich gestorben.
Ein übertriebenes Untersteuern bei GT3 Fahrzeugen kann ich nicht leiden...
Mir geht es ähnlich wie Andregee...ich bevorzuge ganz klar ein ausbrechendes Heck...so fahre ich auf Strecken, die ich gute kenne auch mal gern mit 50% des normalen Heckflügels.
Somit versuche ich, dass ich bald wieder alle Mods für Race07 zusammen habe und dann gehts wieder auf die Nordschleife. 

Das FFB in AC finde ich übrigens schon jetzt beim Driving Force GT sehr gut gelungen...


----------



## Andregee (20. April 2014)

Übertriebenes Untersteuern ist nicht generell vorhanden, ich meine damit speziell den Ruf C Spec, mit Standartset, der Track Ruf ist im STandart schon deutlich neutraler. Mir ging es eher darum das man beim Spec vom Untersteuern nichts am Wheel merkt, wenn es denn einsetzt und das dieser eher zum untersteuern neigt, auch wenn man setuptechnisch etwas dagegen tun kann. 
Du hälttest aber sicher Freude an anderen Autos, erstmal müßtest du sowieso klein anfangen mit dem MX5 z,b um im Rating zu steigen und die rennen mit dem haben mir immer viel Spaß bereitet, mal von den häufiger als gedacht vorkommenden Vollpfosten die es scheinbar nur darauf anlegen, einem das Rating zu versauen.


----------



## faro06 (20. April 2014)

Andregee schrieb:


> das man beim Spec vom Untersteuern nichts am Wheel merkt,



stimmt nicht, ich merk das sehr wohl und deutlich


----------



## loser321 (20. April 2014)

faro06 schrieb:


> Iracing ist eher Arcade, vergleichbar mit NFS, GRID, F1 von Codmasters usw



Genau...


----------



## Andregee (20. April 2014)

faro06 schrieb:


> stimmt nicht, ich merk das sehr wohl und deutlich



Tja ich merke am CSW eben nichts davon und das sicher nicht aus Mangel an Fähigkeit, ein Bodnar besitze ich leider nicht.


----------



## faro06 (20. April 2014)

spürt man sogar am Tastendruck vom Keyboard


----------



## Andregee (20. April 2014)

Ja klar. Wenn man so feinfühlig ist wie du, du bist nicht zufällig Frauenarzt?


----------



## faro06 (21. April 2014)

nööööö 
aber das hier ist vielleicht der Grund wieso man etwas mehr spürt 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d5DAYS6u9SY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Andregee (21. April 2014)

Ja ich weiß, ein 4000 Euro Grund. Später vielleicht mal. Bin ich zwar nie gefahren, aber kann mir gut ausmalen was das bringt, auch wenn du anfangs garnicht so sehr überzeugt warst, aber so geht es mir auch oft, das Upgrade spürt man erst dann richtig, wenn man zum Gegentest mal wieder downgraded und erkennt das die neue Technik doch mehr bietet als man anfangs dachte.
 Das Sparco gefällt mir übrigens sehr gut aber das CSW wackelt in seiner Halterung auch wie ein Lämmerschwanz, das wird dem aber auch nicht gerecht.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (21. April 2014)

faro06 schrieb:


> nööööö
> aber das hier ist vielleicht der Grund wieso man etwas mehr spürt



Puhhhh...Das Teil hat ja tatsächlich enorm viel Kraft.
Da wirkt mein DF:GT dagegen ja wie eine Attrappe. 
Trotz dessen bin ich der Meinung, dass zu einer guten Sim passende Grundeinstellungen bzw. Optionen dazu gehören, die es möglich machen, jedes nennenswerte Lenkrad dem eigenen Geschmack anzupassen.
Es ist schon traurig, dass selbst AC und R3E bei weitem nicht so viele Einstellungsoptionen wie beispielsweise Rac07 bieten.
Allerdings ist und bleibt im Endeffekt vor allem der Fahrer entscheidend, an einem guten Tag fahre ich in Competitions trotz relativ schlechtem Stuhl, einem gewöhnlichen 60 Hz Monitor und dem DF:GT Top10 Zeiten.


----------



## faro06 (21. April 2014)

Andregee schrieb:


> Ja ich weiß, ein 4000 Euro Grund. Später vielleicht mal. Bin ich zwar nie gefahren, aber kann mir gut ausmalen was das bringt, auch wenn du anfangs garnicht so sehr überzeugt warst, aber so geht es mir auch oft, das Upgrade spürt man erst dann richtig, wenn man zum Gegentest mal wieder downgraded und erkennt das die neue Technik doch mehr bietet als man anfangs dachte.
> Das Sparco gefällt mir übrigens sehr gut aber das CSW wackelt in seiner Halterung auch wie ein Lämmerschwanz, das wird dem aber auch nicht gerecht.


Ich bau doch nicht extra das Bodnar ab ums das CSW einzubauen, hab auch noch ein Leben ausserhalb vom Sim.Das CSW war montiert auf einem Brett, was völlig ausreichend ist für diesen Test.


----------



## Andregee (21. April 2014)

Das war doch nicht als Kritik oder Forderung gemeint. Ist einfach nur aufgefallen das das sehr wackelig scheint


----------



## faro06 (21. April 2014)

Ist ok


----------



## ak1504 (22. April 2014)

These are the release notes for Tuesday's 2014 Season 2 update. 



Simulation: 


User Interface 

- Both the replay and driving screens now have user interfaces where  elements can be moved around. Not all elements can be moved, but most  can. Press alt-k to activate the UI edit mode, any object that can be  moved will then be highlighted with a blue background. Simply use your  mouse to drag the object around and then hit alt-k again to exit edit  mode and permanently save the positions. Some elements are laid out  relative to other elements, for example the delta time windows depend on  the vertical location of the virtual mirror, so if you move the virtual  mirror then the delta time bar will move as well. Just be sure to move  the parent element first then the child, if you want to precisely place  everything. 

- By default you can only move elements that are currently visible on the display, but if you set app.ini [Graphics] forceVisibleWhenMove=1 then all movable elements will become visible when you enter the UI edit mode. 

- If you are using a triple screen setup and you want to move the UI  elements onto your side displays you can now turn off the code that  restricts the UI to just the center monitor. In app.ini  [Graphics] set DriveUIFullScreen=1 to allow the driving UI to span all  three monitors and set SessionUIFullScreen=1 to allow the replay screen  to span to all three monitors. 

- The delta bar can now be hidden when using the ghost car or delta time feature, just set app.ini [SplitDeltas] deltaBarHideBar=1. 

- You can now increase the level of transparency of the background of the UI in both the driving and replay screens. Set app.ini  [graphics] SessionUITransparency=1.0 or DriveUITransparency=1.0 to a  value less than 1.0 to increase the transparency of the replay and  driving user interface and set it to a value greater than one to  decrease the transparency so the UI is easier to view (in some limited  cases). 

- Fixed a bug with the delta time bar where the reported time could get cutoff if it jumped over 1 minute. 


Camera 

- We have added in support for editable driving cameras; think of it as  having an adjustable seat position. You can now bring up the camera tool  and edit the driving camera just like any other camera. You will be  limited to the same range of motion that the TrackIR device is limited  to (a couple inches in all directions). Note that this is not  cumulative. Moving the camera up to the limit will stop TrackIR from  being able to move up. The driving field of view and VanishY are not  currently adjustable on a per car basis, instead they are still written  out to the app.ini like always so that your FOV is shared between all cars. 

- We have added in two new wheel cameras to complete the set, bringing the total number of editable on car cameras to nine. 

- We have opened up the camera tool to support 179 deg FOV's, even if  most cameras can't go past 160 without a triple monitor setup. 

- There is a known bug where changing the FOV while driving and then  editing the FOV from within the camera tool can cause the FOV set while  driving to be lost, reverting back to the original FOV when the session  was started. 

- We have opened up TrackIR head motion a bit in order to improve  compatibility with the Oculus Rift. Using the TrackIR with the original  Rift is a nice experience, if you can get it to work. The trick is to  start up a Rift demo before starting up the TrackIR software so that the  TrackIR software does not attach to the Rift head tracking sensors.  Once the TrackIR software is up and running you can launch iRacing at  any time and everything will work until you restart the TrackIR software  (until you reboot the computer). 


Brass Monkey Support 

- We are now utilizing the Brass Monkey engine Brass Monkey  to provide integration between your tablet or smart phone and iRacing.  By downloading the Brass Monkey client from your app store you can now  use your tablet or phone as a digital dash or even as a driving  controller. Simply launch the Brass Monkey client on your phone, and  click the iRacing link once the simulator is up and running. Tapping the  steering wheel or HUD icon in the upper left will allow you to switch  between displays. The app.ini key [Brass Monkey] BMAllowDrive=1 allows you to enable or shut off the driving controls. 

1) Install Brass Monkey client on your phone or tablet. 
2) Launch Brass Monkey client on your phone or tablet. 
3) Start the iRacing simulator (not the website). 
4) Click the iRacing link on the Brass Monkey client to connect. 
5) Click the steering wheel or HUD icon in the upper right hand side to switch between a heads up display and driving controls. 
6) If you can't make this work, double check that your phone is on the same wi-fi network as your computer. 


Spotter 

- Updated the TJ and Steve spotter pack with new samples. 


Controls 

- Turned down our rejection of noisy axis so that joysticks that only use a tiny fraction of their available range still work. 

- Fixed a bug that caused the bump stops to be applied backwards when inverting the force feedback forces with an app.ini switch. 

- Added in a new experimental 'friction' damper to the sim. This  provides a small amount of resistance to wheel motion no matter how slow  or fast you move the wheel, creating a sense of weight on your wheel.  This works best on lower end wheels. To use this change app.ini  [Force Feedback] steeringDampingMaxPercent=0.0 to a value between 0.05  and 0.30 depending on how much weight you want to add to the wheel. If  this becomes unstable then adjust app.ini [Force Feedback] steeringDampingFactor=0.10 to a smaller value, but you should not need to adjust this at all. 

- Make the traction control controls available for assignment. 

- Added look up and look down controls. 


Telemetry 

- Write traction control state to telemetry as  "dcTractionControlToggle". Note that this is the real in car traction  control for cars that have it, and not the driving aid. 

- We no longer expose the ghost car information to telemetry. 

- In order to better support synchronizing disk based telemetry with  live telemetry we have added the following features: A new broadcast  commands to turn telemetry on/off and to start a new file so an external  application can control the telemetry. A new telemetry status output  "IsDiskLoggingEnabled" and "IsDiskLoggingActive" to indicate that  telemetry is enabled and if a file is actively being written to disk,  and a new session string parameter "TelemetryOptions:TelemetryDiskFile:"  that provides the full path to the current telemetry file so you can  locate and parse it in when it is finished being written. Using these,  along with the session time parameter you should be able to easily merge  both data sets together after the disk based telemetry gets written  out. 


Garage 

- You can now switch from English to metric units inside the garage with a checkbox. 


Race Control 

- At tracks that have an extended start line (Suzuka, Spa, Bathurst) the  leader of the second pacing line will no longer be restricted from  passing the race leader until the end of the entire first lap. Now that  restriction correctly only applies until passing the start line. 


Shifting 

- Fix problems where cars with a fully computer controlled gearbox get  stuck in neutral if the clutch is disengaged while downshifting. 



Cars: 


Pit Crew 

- Pit crew's helmets now get their color from the pit crewman's suit instead of from the driver's helmet. 


Wheel Color 

- You can now change the color of the wheels on the BMW Z4 GT3,  Chevrolet Impala Class B, Chevrolet Impala-COT, Chevrolet National  Impala, Chevrolet Silverado, Chevrolet SS-Gen6, Ford Fusion-Gen6, Ford  Mustang Class B, McLaren MP4-12C GT3, Ruf RT 12R AWD, Ruf RT 12R C-Spec,  Ruf RT 12R RWD, Ruf RT 12R Track Super Late Model, Toyota Camry-Gen6. 


Toyota Camry 

- Now available for purchase! 


BMW Z4 GT3 

- Now available for purchase! 
- Features: 
· Wheels can be custom colored. 
· 4-way adjustable shocks, low and high speed bump and rebound. 
· Adjustable traction control. Traction control can also be disabled for 5 seconds via the new traction control toggle control. 
· Has a new layer of backfire and crackle sound for traction control / rev limiter / pit limiter / up shift ignition cut. 

Cadillac CTS-V Racecar 

- Added adjustable traction control. Traction control can also be  disabled for 5 seconds via the new traction control toggle control. 
- Has a new layer of backfire and crackle sound for traction control / rev limiter / pit limiter / up shift ignition cut. 
- Now has ABS. 

Chevrolet Corvette C6R 

- Added adjustable traction control. Traction control can also be  disabled for 5 seconds via the new traction control toggle control. 
- Has a new layer of backfire and crackle sound for traction control / rev limiter / pit limiter / up shift ignition cut. 
- Fixed caster to about 9.5 degrees. 
- Re-measured the C6R front anti-roll bar thickness; it is softer now. 
- Updated power steering setting. 
- Pit crew now references proper texture for helmets. 

Chevrolet Impala Class B 

- Wheels can be custom colored. 
- Updated tires to latest version of NTM v5. 
- Updated aerodynamics. 
- Tape is now adjustable in 1% increments. 
- Increased strength of wheels so they don't damage so easily when brushing the wall. 

Chevrolet Impala-COT 

- Wheels can be custom colored. 
- Updated tires to latest version of NTM v5. 
- Updated aerodynamics. 
- Tape is now adjustable in 1% increments. 
- Increased strength of wheels so they don't damage so easily when brushing the wall. 

Chevrolet Monte Carlo SS 

- Improvements made to reduce inside wheel pickup. 
- Increased strength of wheels so they don't damage so easily when brushing the wall. 

Chevrolet National Impala 

- Wheels can be custom colored. 
- Updated tires to latest version of NTM v5. 
- Updated aerodynamics. 
- Increased strength of wheels so they don't damage so easily when brushing the wall. 

Chevrolet Silverado 

- Wheels can be custom colored. 
- Updated tires to latest version of NTM v5. 
- Updated aerodynamics. 
- Increased strength of wheels so they don't damage so easily when brushing the wall. 

Chevrolet SS-Gen6 

- Wheels can be custom colored. 
- Updated tires to latest version of NTM v5. 
- Updated aerodynamics. 
- Tape is now adjustable in 1% increments. 
- Increased strength of wheels so they don't damage so easily when brushing the wall. 
- New spoiler added. 
- Contingency decals updated to 2014 season. 

Dallara IndyCar 

- Slow down jack-drop to reduce chance of damaging car as it hits the ground. 
- Has a new layer of backfire and crackle sound for traction control / rev limiter / pit limiter / up shift ignition cut. 

Ford Fusion-Gen6 

- Wheels can be custom colored. 
- Updated tires to latest version of NTM v5. 
- Updated aerodynamics. 
- Tape is now adjustable in 1% increments. 
- Increased strength of wheels so they don't damage so easily when brushing the wall. 
- New spoiler added. 
- Contingency decals updated to 2014 season. 

Ford GT 

- Added adjustable traction control. Traction control can also be turned on or off via the new traction control toggle control. 
- Has a new layer of backfire and crackle sound for traction control / rev limiter / pit limiter / up shift ignition cut. 

Ford Mustang Class B 

- Wheels can be custom colored. 
- Updated tires to latest version of NTM v5. 
- Updated aerodynamics. 
- Tape is now adjustable in 1% increments. 
- Increased strength of wheels so they don't damage so easily when brushing the wall. 

HPD ARX-01c 

- Updated tires to latest version of NTM v5. 
- Updated aerodynamics. 
- Added adjustable traction control. Traction control can also be  disabled for 5 seconds via the new traction control toggle control. 
- Slow down jack-drop to reduce chance of damaging car as it hits the ground. 

Lotus 79 

- Slow down jack-drop to reduce chance of damaging car as it hits the ground. 

McLaren MP4-12C GT3 

- Wheels can be custom colored. 
- Added adjustable traction control. Traction control can also be  disabled for 5 seconds via the new traction control toggle control. 
- Updated engine sounds with new distant external sounds. 
- Has a new layer of backfire and crackle sound for traction control / rev limiter / pit limiter / up shift ignition cut. 
- Now has 4-way adjustable shocks, low and high speed bump and rebound. 
- Re-measured the anti-roll bars; they are softer now. 
- Generally improved the car's handling over bumps and curbs. 

Radical SR8 

- Added dive planes for more front downforce. 
- Updated the differential, only the preload is adjustable. 

Riley MkXX Daytona Prototype 

- Overhauled the car physics. 
- Updated tires to latest version of NTM v5. 
- Updated aerodynamics. 
- Updated the differential; only the preload is adjustable. 
- Updated garage layout. 

Ruf RT 12R AWD 

- Wheels can be custom colored. 
- More aero stability for very high speed corners. 

Ruf RT 12R C-Spec 

- Wheels can be custom colored. 
- Has a new layer of backfire and crackle sound for traction control / rev limiter / pit limiter / up shift ignition cut. 
- Updated brake system to use pressure-based bias. 

Ruf RT 12R RWD 

- Wheels can be custom colored. 
- More aero stability for very high speed corners. 

Ruf RT 12R Track 

- Wheels can be custom colored. 
- Added adjustable traction control. Traction control can also be  disabled for 5 seconds via the new traction control toggle control. 
- Has a new layer of backfire and crackle sound for traction control / rev limiter / pit limiter / up shift ignition cut. 
- Updated brake system to use pressure-based bias. 
- Increased low end torque. 

Star Mazda 

- Overhauled the car physics. 
- Updated tires to latest version of NTM v5. 
- Updated aerodynamics. 
- Updated suspension geometry. 
- Updated engine. 
- Updated gear ratios. 
- Updated brake system to use pressure-based bias. 
- Now has 4-way adjustable shocks, low and high speed bump and rebound. 
- Slow down jack-drop to reduce chance of damaging car as it hits the ground. 

Street Stock 

- Increased strength of wheels so they don't damage so easily when brushing the wall. 

Super Late Model 

- Improvements made to reduce inside wheel pickup. 
- Increased strength of wheels so they don't damage so easily when brushing the wall. 


VW Jetta TDI Cup 

- Fuel is now adjustable. 


Williams-Toyota FW31 

- Has an updated layer of backfire and crackle sound for traction control / rev limiter / pit limiter / up shift ignition cut. 
- Fix ranges on differential settings so that 1-20 shows up in sim. 
- Updated damper curves. 
- Heaving spring preload limit increased from 3.5mm to 5mm. 
- Slow down jack-drop to reduce chance of damaging car as it hits the ground. 


Tracks: 


Animation 

- Animated trackside characters added to spectator areas at Circuit of  the Americas and Lucas Oil Raceway. These characters will appear if  shaders are enabled, Crowds are set to low or higher, Grandstands are  set to low or higher, and Object Detail is set to high. 


Circuit of the Americas 

- Now available for purchase! 


Lucas Oil Raceway 

- Now available for purchase! 


Auto Club Speedway 

- Scoring issue fixed at the Competition configuration. 


Circuit de Spa-Francorchamps 

- The GP Pits configuration mistakenly had a different 1x configuration  than the other configurations. It is now the same as the other two. 

- A wall has been constructed joining the upper and lower pits when running the Endurance configuration. 


Long Beach Street Circuit 

- Brake markers added. 


Mount Panorama Circuit 

- Brake markers added. 

- Several surface issues fixed. 


New Hampshire Motor Speedway 

- Fixed an issue where a car would visually sink into the surface in Turn 2 and Turns 3 and 4. 


Okayama International Circuit 

- 0x issue fixed in the area where the configurations join. 


Phillip Island 

- Moved pit road exit to the nearer exit. No longer uses the narrow exit road. 


Road America 

- Extended the yellow pit exit line. 


Watkins Glen International 

- Edited grass normal map textures to remove noise and make them more like our other tracks.


----------



## ak1504 (22. April 2014)

Neben dem Toyota Camry Gen6 und dem Lucas Oil Raceway ist auch der BMW Z4 GT3 und der Circuit of the Americas erschienen. Zu beiden gibt es interessante Videos. Making of Content in iRacing sozusagen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mq0MK6aXaV0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lFYzcMB5PwY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.










__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xJG_UQ9_8NM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tonyx86 (24. April 2014)

Hab mir iRacing auch mal gegönnt. Kann zwar nur am WE racen, aber man gönnt sich ja sonst nix  Ziel ist eigentlich die GT3-Klasse, wo mich das Video vom Z3 doch beeindruckt.


----------



## ak1504 (24. April 2014)

Ausprobiert sollte es jeder mal haben der Simulationen zockt mein ich. 3 Monate gibts zum Preis von 1nem und damit kann man schon ne Menge anfangen.

Was sie da an Arbeit reinstecken beeindruckt mich auch.

Kannst mir ja PN schicken mit deinem Namen dann kann ich dich adden.


----------



## ak1504 (26. April 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hNOm1eEF_MQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (28. April 2014)

*iRacing : Moving Your Seat (Quick Tip)   *







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1ehwUMgV4w0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 1awd1 (18. Mai 2014)

Hab hier mal aus langer Weile ne halbwegs gelungene Runde mit dem Z4 auf COTA bei Youtube hochgeladen.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2URVG-7Htc8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## IJOJOI (4. Juni 2014)

Weiß jemand, warum der Thread nicht gepinnt ist??


----------



## ak1504 (9. Juni 2014)

iRacing [HD++] ★ Cadillac CTS-V Racecar @ Laguna Seca





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zwP6t3iEgVw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 1awd1 (9. Juni 2014)

IJOJOI schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, warum der Thread nicht gepinnt ist??



Weil er wohl nicht den Anforderungen eines Sammelthreads entspricht.

@ak: schicker skin!


----------



## 1awd1 (22. Juni 2014)

Hab mal wieder die GoPro angeworfen beim Training vorhin. Sind sogar nen paar nette Überholmanöver dabei rausgekommen. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oXk1raYHBbI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 1awd1 (24. Juni 2014)

Hab mal Nvidia Shadowplay probiert. Gefällt ganz gut und hat nicht diese 30 Sekunden Begrenzung wie Fraps. Ist ne Quali Lap für diese Woche in der Proto & GT Challenge.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l2m0KQVUn6A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 1awd1 (26. Juni 2014)

coming soon...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andregee (28. Juni 2014)

Welche Klasse wird das, Stock Cars? Sieht auf Handy so aus


----------



## 1awd1 (28. Juni 2014)

Das ist nen normales Nascar. Ob der class A oder B wird weiß ich aber nicht, da ich kein oval fahre.


----------



## Andregee (28. Juni 2014)

Danke dir


----------



## 1awd1 (1. Juli 2014)

Im letzten Blog hat Steve Myers die Driver swaps für S4 2014 angekündigt, außerdem gab es 2 Teaser shots von den neuen Strecken für S3.
Phoenix



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Donington



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonyx86 (2. Juli 2014)

Summer sale ab 1. Juli. Frage an die Erfahrenen: Gibt´s Möglichkeiten, den mtl. Beitrag noch weiter zu senken? Wie viel zahlt ihr pro Monat?


----------



## 1awd1 (3. Juli 2014)

Ich habe beim letzten mal, als es 100$ für 75$ gab zugeschlagen und davon dann die 2 Jahre für 99$ geksuft. Hab also für die beiden Jahre nur 75$ bezahlt.


----------



## tonyx86 (3. Juli 2014)

1awd1 schrieb:


> Ich habe beim letzten mal, als es 100$ für 75$ gab zugeschlagen



Das ist dann also auch eine jährliche Aktion? Ich werde ohnehin mal neuen Content kaufen müssen^^


----------



## 1awd1 (4. Juli 2014)

Dieses Angebot gibt es immer mal wieder, wann und ob da demnächst nochmal sowas kommt kann ich aber auch nicht sagen.


----------



## IJOJOI (5. Juli 2014)

Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit Accountproblemen?
Bin gestern ein GT Rennen gefahren und zweiter geworden. Als ich gestern abend nocheinmal kurz reingeschaut habe, war mein ganzer Content weg und mein Profil resettet
Habe mir gedacht, dass das nur ein Bug ist, aber es ist heute immer noch so. 
Ich bin also wieder komplett am Anfang

Hat das schon jemand gehabt. 
Auf meine Anfrage hat leider noch keiner geantwortet...

LG IJOJOI


----------



## 1awd1 (5. Juli 2014)

Sowas hab ich ja noch nie gehört. Würde da auf jeden Fall Kontakt mit dem Support aufnehmen! Hab grad mal bei mir nachgesehen und da passt alles, scheint also kein allgemeines Problem zu sein. Wie heißt du denn in iracing? (pm)


----------



## ak1504 (4. August 2014)

*3 Monate gratis für Neueinsteiger!*

Nurburgring1000 | iRacing.com


----------



## ak1504 (4. August 2014)

*iRacing and the newest laser-scan of the Nürburgring Nordschleife
*

iRacing and the newest laser-scan of the Nürburgring Nordschleife


----------



## ak1504 (5. August 2014)

Wer iRacing fährt sollte sich mal mit dem Sporting Code auseinandersetzen.

Deutsche Übersetzung: http://de.scribd.com/doc/8403051/FIRST-DE0-3


----------



## ak1504 (9. September 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D2UkywPl-Gw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## oelkanne (9. September 2014)

Kann mir mal jemand erklären....was an iracing so besonders ist um monatlich für zu bezahlen??


----------



## ak1504 (9. September 2014)

Das dürfte vornehmlich der vom Entwickler selbst unterhaltene/organisierte MP mit zig Serien und das Rangsystem mit iRating sein. Dazu kommt noch der extreme hohe standard bei der Umsetzung von Fahrzeugen und Strecken samt Streckenobjekten.

Ja die Preise sind vielen zu hoch aber wenn man sieht wieviel Arbeit da drin steckt um dieses Level zu erreichen finde ich sie schon ok.

Ein verdammt gutes Gesamtpaket was man so nirgends anders findet.


----------



## 1awd1 (9. September 2014)

So teuer ist iracing auf die Jahre gesehen gar nicht. Wenn man zum richtigen Zeitpunkt verlängert und regelmäßig fährt kostet es nicht mehr als andere Spiele, die jährlich ne kommen...


----------



## Ich 15 (9. September 2014)

Auch wenn es nur bedingt hierhin gehört. Wie sich der Betreiber von Inside Sim Racing(größter Simracing Kanal) gegenüber Empty Box(großer iRacing Kanal) verhält ist einfach zu traurig und komisch.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0vzSnSNl10U


----------



## ak1504 (9. September 2014)

Gute Reviews aber ein Arschloch


----------



## ak1504 (11. September 2014)

News about iRacing.com's online racing | iRacing.com


----------



## IJOJOI (12. September 2014)

Ich bin noch nicht ganz dahinter gekommen, was da abgeht?!
(Kann mir das Video gerade nicht ansehen..)
Was ist denn da los... Empty Box vs ISR vs The Sim Pit oder was???

ISR gefällt mir eigentlich recht gut, Empty Box ist persönlich nicht so mein Typ 

LG IJOJOI


----------



## ak1504 (14. September 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_6XPJfHeK08

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (17. September 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DGzVGEH_RTc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (19. September 2014)

Today’s announcement at the iRacing Nürburgring 1000 means the more than  52,000 iRacers worldwide will be able to race on digital versions of  the 20.8 km (12.9 mile) Nordschleife, the 5.15 km (3.2 mile) Grand Prix  Stecke and a combination track linking the two circuits.

http://www.iracing.com/iracingnews/iracing-news/the-nurburgring-is-coming-to-iracing


----------



## 1awd1 (19. September 2014)

Beste Nachricht seit langem im Simracing, obwohl es sich ja schon länger abzeichnete.


----------



## 1awd1 (22. September 2014)

Die ersten Meter in iracing mit meinem Motion Cockpit. Das traction loss Modul arbeitete zwar noch nicht ganz richtig aber das hab ich jetzt auch im Griff. Macht richtig Laune so. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VTabkU8nWqA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Andregee (22. September 2014)

Hm was machen denn die Mäuse da, die da piepsen.


----------



## ak1504 (22. September 2014)

Meine Nachbarn würden mir die Tür eintreten bei dem Radau ^^

Und dann klaut er noch meine Frisur


----------



## 1awd1 (23. September 2014)

Klingt im Video viel schlimmer als es in Wirklichkeit ist. Meine Tochter schläft ein Zimmer weiter und die bekommt da nix von mit.

@ AK: welche Frisur?


----------



## Andregee (23. September 2014)

Der Komplettscheitel. Alles weggekämmt.


----------



## 1awd1 (23. September 2014)

Das ist noch ein Überbleibsel aus meinen früheren Moppedzeiten. Ohne Haare konnte man den Helm ne Nummer kleiner nehmen, das bedeutete weniger Gewicht und brachte auf eine Runde dann wieder 0,0027 Zehntel...


----------



## Andregee (23. September 2014)

Cheater


----------



## 1awd1 (23. September 2014)

pssst... nich verraten.


----------



## Andregee (23. September 2014)

Vielleicht sollte ich mir mal eine Badekappe aufsetzen, sollte die Aerodynamik verbessern.


----------



## 1awd1 (23. September 2014)

Ich kann dir vorab aber schon verraten, dass das zumindest am Rechner nicht schneller macht...


----------



## Andregee (25. September 2014)

Ja wenn man schon vorher keine Haare hat.


----------



## ak1504 (26. September 2014)

*3 Monate gratis..!! Wer schon immer mal testen wollte Go go go..!
*
Nurburgring1000 | iRacing.com


----------



## Ritz186 (26. September 2014)

da die aktion noch bis 15 oktober geht warte ich noch wenigstens bis 14...leider bin ich dachdecker und bald wieder zuhause und dann werde ich die zeit nutzen...

aber danke ak für die erinnerung..


----------



## ak1504 (30. Oktober 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c7TLAdhfhJ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JX3orMkeg18

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ritz186 (30. Oktober 2014)

ach mist ich wollte doch die 3 gratis monate mitnehmen ...nun muss ich wieder warten.....


----------



## ak1504 (20. November 2014)

Ab  heute bis zum 4. Dezember habt ihr wieder die Möglichkeit 50% bei  iRacing zu sparen. Die Mitgliedschaft gibt es nämlich momentan für 49 $  und nicht wie sonst üblich 99$! Also nutzt den Code "PR-49RENEW2014" und  sichert euch 1 Jahr iRacing.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (28. November 2014)

Hallo alle zusammen,

sehr schön zu sehen, dass sich dieser Thread nach wie vor einer gewissen Beliebtheit 
erfreut! 
Über's Jahr hat es sich für mich so ergeben, dass ich mich aus Zeitgründen fast gar nicht mehr mit SimRacing beschäftigt habe. Aber dies wird sich bestimmt wieder ändern.

Ob's dann wieder iRacing sein wird kann ich derzeit noch nicht absehen...

Bis dann!


----------



## ak1504 (13. Januar 2015)

iRacing jetzt auch auf Steam:

iRacing on Steam


----------



## 1awd1 (13. Januar 2015)

Aber teurer als bei iracing direkt.


----------



## ak1504 (26. Januar 2015)

Race in the 24 Hours of Daytona on iRacing! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CDpY92HclOg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (27. Januar 2015)

Three month basic membership with Daytona, Chevy Gen6 SS, and Ford GT.  Your Price: $10

https://members.iracing.com/membersite/SubscriptionSelection.do?promotion_code=PR-2015NASCARDAYTONA


----------



## ak1504 (3. Februar 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5EAQ-Ql0BTw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (11. Februar 2015)

Mal 4K ohne AA getestet...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IJOJOI (11. Februar 2015)

Bei 4K braucht man mMn auch garkein AA mehr! 
Hab ja einen Monitor dafür und da ist AA eigentlich nicht wirklich notwendig.


----------



## Andregee (12. Februar 2015)

Wie groß ist denn dein Monitor und wie weit sitzt du davon entfernt?


----------



## ak1504 (14. Februar 2015)

iRacing [60fps] ★ Global Challenge Series - Cadillac CTS-V Racecar @ Okayama





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fDNn4MLHfeM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## IJOJOI (17. Februar 2015)

Andregee schrieb:


> Wie groß ist denn dein Monitor und wie weit sitzt du davon entfernt?


28", ca 1m. 
etwas Aliasing ist zwar zu erkennen, aber kaum.


----------



## Andregee (17. Februar 2015)

Ok Danke. Aber von 4k hast du da nicht mehr wirklich etwas, außer du verfügst über 200% Sehkraft.


----------



## ak1504 (1. März 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7dyHr6OeOVA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (1. März 2015)

LOL, was ist das denn für 'ne Monza-Version? 
Von der GP-Strecke (die erste vorgestellte) mal abgesehen, sind das doch alles Fantasie-Varianten, die so nicht existieren bzw. nie existiert haben!

Wenn sie für die Oval-Varianten wenigstens sowas wie bei AC "Monza `66" als Vorlage genommen hätten (Boxenanlage, Tribünen, Werbung, "Landschaft" usw.), aber den heutigen GP-Kurs kombiniert mit dem Oval... ich glaub das hab ich zuletzt bei _Race 07_ gesehen.


----------



## 1awd1 (2. März 2015)

Finde es auch schade, dass man die alten Monza Varianten mit dem modernen Layout fährt. Da wäre es mir wirklich lieber gewesen, man hätte die Oval+GP Variante in der Optik an die damalige Zeit angepasst und dafür dann aufs Laserscanverfahren verzichtet. So wirkt das ganze eher halbgar.


----------



## ak1504 (21. März 2015)

New UI






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EVk2r5v9A8I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (28. März 2015)

Road Warrior Sebring 12 Hours | GripTV Live

Twitch


----------



## ak1504 (2. Mai 2015)

iRacing [60fps] ★ Grand Touring Cup - Pontiac Solstice @ Summit Point





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GZqf6Z9z3Bc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (5. Mai 2015)

Coming This Fall // the Nürburgring





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SUMkOHoRWxk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (21. Mai 2015)

iRacing Blancpain GT Series Planned for 2016 | iRacingNews.com

_"The iRacing Blancpain GT Series will award cash, merchandise and other prizes to the top performers in three main categories: team, drivers and manufacturers."_


----------



## ak1504 (29. Mai 2015)

Mal zu den "Eigenarten" im Oval. Zwar auch der Dallara abernicht rf2 


"Why is Your Steering Wheel Off Center?" - Turning Right on Ovals Explained





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5MkiW67cZpk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (29. Mai 2015)

iRacing Announces Licensing Agreement with Mercedes-Benz


http://www.iracing.com/iracingnews/...ounces-licensing-agreement-with-mercedes-benz


----------



## ak1504 (31. Mai 2015)

iRacing Today Radio Show – May 28th, 2015

Im Interview mit Tony Gardner aka Cheffe von iRacing

​http://iracingtodayradio.com/2015/05/29/iracing-today-radio-show-may-28th-2015/


----------



## ak1504 (9. Juli 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5Seqw8h0M5E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## 1awd1 (10. Juli 2015)

Wann soll die kommen? Noch 2016 oder eher später?


----------



## Jor-El (10. Juli 2015)

Hoffentlich eher später.
So bleibt Zeit für ein paar LMP's und Tag-Nachtwechsel.


----------



## ak1504 (16. Juli 2015)

Formula Renault 2.0 and 3.5

http://www.iracing.com/iracingnews/...-renault-single-seaters-to-online-racing-game


----------



## Invisiblo (17. Juli 2015)

Ich hab mir mal die 3 Monate Trial geholt und fuchse mich ein bisschen rein. Ist ja zu Anfang ziemlich unübersichtlich und erschlagend alles. 

Woran ich gerade hänge: Kann man irgendwo seine Quali-Zeit für die Woche nachschauen und muss man Qualify-Sessions bis zum Ende mitmachen, damit die Zeit gezählt wird?


----------



## ak1504 (17. Juli 2015)

Ergebnisse gibts wie immer in der Übersicht nach dem rennen/Quali usw... Oder später unten in deinem Profil auch aufgelistet... 

Quali kannst verlassen wann willst wenn gültige Zeit hast...


----------



## ak1504 (25. August 2015)

Tony Gardner schrieb:
			
		

> iRacing has always invested significant time, energy and development effort into trying to stop “cheating”. There are many different types of cheating. In the last June build for example we installed software code to prevent on-track tire heating during qualifying for oval racing. Poor sportsmanship on track could even be construed as cheating as another example. However more often than not, the main concern for members are potential software hacks that essentially attempt to change the game in some way for the cheater’s benefit. In that regard, all of the prevention and detection code we have put in iRacing in the past was done by us internally. We never included any of that work in our release notes mainly for the obvious reason that we did not want to provide the cheaters with any information.





			
				Tony Gardner schrieb:
			
		

> However in our next quarterly software update (early September) our current plan is to include new cheat prevention & detection in the update and release notes for several reasons. Mainly because the new cheat prevention and detection comes in the form of a partnership and integration we did with a professional gaming anti-cheat company called Easy Anti Cheat. We are excited about this partnership as we have enhanced our ability to detect and prevent cheating significantly. The EAC system prevents cheaters from using several common methods to try to gain an advantage over other players. This includes things like: running the iRacing simulation inside a “sandbox”, to prevent external programs from hacking into and modifying the simulation as it runs; or modifying the iRacing installation files (cars and tracks) to gain an advantage; or replacing system level components used by the simulation with versions that include cheat hacks.
> 
> 
> When applying this next build on a Windows computer, the installer program for the EAC software will automatically be run. On Mac OSX and Linux, the EAC software is able to operate without this explicit installation step. In all cases, the EAC software is only active on your computer when you are running the iRacing simulation software – when the sim exits, the EAC software exits, too.
> ...


.


Log in | iRacing.com™ Motorsport Simulations


----------



## ak1504 (26. August 2015)

Corvette Daytona Prototype Announced


iRacing.com - Corvette Daytona Prototype Announced | VirtualR - Sim Racing News


----------



## ak1504 (3. September 2015)

Let?s talk about hot rubber? | iRacing.com


----------



## ak1504 (3. September 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yCUeNattOzQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## e_r_n_i_e (7. September 2015)

Schon geil mit der dynamischen Strecke. Da ich selbst kein iRacing fahre, hoffe ich einfach mal darauf, dass jetzt andere SimDeveloper nachziehen. Ich denke ISI hat mit RealRoad in rF2 die beste Basis, um da anzusetzen.
Nichtdestotrotz zieh ich vor iRacing meinen Hut. Was die in letzter Zeit an Features einbauen, hat Hand und Fuß. Gute VR-Unterstützung, reibungsloser Fahrerwechsel und jetzt die dynamische Streckenoberfläche.


----------



## ak1504 (17. Oktober 2015)

Der Standard ist hoch und sie halten ihn.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mLEidzEji9o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (5. Dezember 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VR5bh3UUzlQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## T'PAU (5. Dezember 2015)

Was haben die denn mit dem Sound gemacht? Diese komischen Kratzgeräusche statt reifen-quietschen. Schön zu hören bei seiner letzten Runde mit der Aussen-Kamera.
Und dann noch dieses komische Geräusch, wenn er über flache Curbs bzw. Stein-Pflasterungen fährt, z.B. bei 15:42... kann ja wohl nicht vom Chassis kommen, von den Reifen aber auch nicht. 

Ansonsten sieht die NOS ja recht hübsch aus... bis man sich das Ganze mal in Forza 6 anschaut!


----------



## ak1504 (13. Mai 2016)

Neues von dem Wyatt Gooden und diesmal zum Road Racing






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QvGcVfZiUOw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (24. Mai 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Cdfpc0R76Ys

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (21. Juni 2016)

iRacing | Global Mazda MX-5 Cup @ Summit Point Raceway







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pxervB0XZKw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (26. Juni 2017)

iRacing macht keine halben Sachen. Beleuchtung wie irl am Wagen 

Aber auch beim Sound wurde scheinbar ordentlich geschraubt.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-UTYWw_jcdk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (27. Juni 2017)

New UI





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wR3eSAX2UL4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (12. Juli 2017)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7ECbj5h9vW8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rage1988 (30. November 2017)

Ich habe das Spiel schon vor langer Zeit entdeckt, aufgrund des Abomodells war es aber nie interessant für mich.

Jetzt habe ich aber doch durchaus wieder Interesse daran und habe ein paar Fragen:

1. Es wird von 70+ Strecken erzählt, ich erhalte aber anscheinend nur 15 wenn ich eine Mitgliedschaft abschließe. Ist das richtig?
2. Was kosten weitere Strecken?
3. Man erhält anscheinend auch nur 15 Autos, die man für den Anfang seine Karriere benötigt, richtig?
4. Was kosten weitere Autos?
5. Es ist ja eine Simualtion. Ist es vom Fahrverhalten mit Project Cars vergleichbar?
6. Ist es mit Controller spielbar oder hat man gar keine Chance?
7. Ich habe gelesen, dass es Strafen gibt, die sich auf die eigene Karriere auswirken. Fahren dann wirklich alle fair oder oder ähnelt es trotzdem einem Demolition Derby wo man ständig nur von der Strecke geschossen wird?
8. Die minimalen Systemvoraussetzungen sind bekannt, was sind die maximalen? Läuft es in 1920x1080 mit höchsten Einstellungen auf meinem System (GTX 1060 6GB, i5 4690@ 3,5 GHz, 16 GB RAM)?
9. Ich kaufe eine Mitgliedschaft und starte dann als Rookie. Kann ich jederzeit Rennen gegen andere fahren oder wie läuft das ab?
10. Wie lange fahre ich als Rookie und wie geht es danach weiter? 
11. Lohnt sich dieses Spiel, wenn man nicht täglich dazu kommt es zu spielen?
12. Was würde es kosten, wenn man alle Inhalte kaufen würde?
13. Ist es gut online spielbar oder gibt es Probleme wegen Verbindungen usw.?
14. Man kann es ja auch über Steam kaufen. Kann ich es dann einfach über Steam starten und spielen?
15. Wenn man es über iRacing kauft, spielt man es dann über den Browser oder wie läuft das ab?
16. Kann man nur online Rennen fahren oder kann ich auch ohne andere Spieler Rennen fahren oder irgendwie üben?


----------



## HyperBeast (30. November 2017)

1. Es wird von 70+ Strecken erzählt, ich erhalte aber anscheinend nur 15 wenn ich eine Mitgliedschaft abschließe. Ist das richtig?  Ja
2. Was kosten weitere Strecken? Siehe Shop
3. Man erhält anscheinend auch nur 15 Autos, die man für den Anfang seine Karriere benötigt, richtig? Ja
4. Was kosten weitere Autos? Siehe Shop
5. Es ist ja eine Simualtion. Ist es vom Fahrverhalten mit Project Cars vergleichbar? Deutlich überlegen vergleichbar mit Assetto Corsa
6. Ist es mit Controller spielbar oder hat man gar keine Chance? Nur mit Lenkrad macht es Sinn
7. Ich habe gelesen, dass es Strafen gibt, die sich auf die eigene Karriere auswirken. Fahren dann wirklich alle fair oder oder ähnelt es trotzdem einem Demolition Derby wo man ständig nur von der Strecke geschossen wird?

Du startest in der Amateur Liga und bekommst pro Rennen Punkte für sauberes fahren und Platzierungen, gerade in den ersten Rennen ist sauberes fahren sinnvoller als gute Platzierungen, damit höherrangige Rennen freigeschalten werden, das heißt Noobs können nicht im Porsche Cup, GT3 und später Prototyp Klassen fahren.

8. Die minimalen Systemvoraussetzungen sind bekannt, was sind die maximalen? Läuft es in 1920x1080 mit höchsten Einstellungen auf meinem System (GTX 1060 6GB, i5 4690@ 3,5 GHz, 16 GB RAM)? Über jeden Zweifel erhaben
9. Ich kaufe eine Mitgliedschaft und starte dann als Rookie. Kann ich jederzeit Rennen gegen andere fahren oder wie läuft das ab? Das ist der Sinn jede Stunde startet ein Rennen und wöchentlich werden die Strecken gewechselt
10. Wie lange fahre ich als Rookie und wie geht es danach weiter? du wirst glaube ich pro Monat hochgestuft und höhere Fahrerklassen
11. Lohnt sich dieses Spiel, wenn man nicht täglich dazu kommt es zu spielen? Musst du entscheiden, mehrmals pro Woche ein paar Rennen absolvieren reicht für den Fortschritt
12. Was würde es kosten, wenn man alle Inhalte kaufen würde? ~1000€ +
13. Ist es gut online spielbar oder gibt es Probleme wegen Verbindungen usw.? Sehr gute Verbindungen bisher mit allen Fahrern
14. Man kann es ja auch über Steam kaufen. Kann ich es dann einfach über Steam starten und spielen? Ja aber aufpassen unter Accountverwaltung wird deine Mitgliedschaft automatisch verlängert !
15. Wenn man es über iRacing kauft, spielt man es dann über den Browser oder wie läuft das ab? Startet im Browser und läuft dann im Vollbildmodus
16. Kann man nur online Rennen fahren oder kann ich auch ohne andere Spieler Rennen fahren oder irgendwie üben?  Du kannst ohne Gegner ein Training fahren und für die Safety Wertung auch Zeitrennen absolvieren

Summa Summarum ist iRacing für deutsche Verhältnisse eine sehr teure Angelegenheit vor allem in späteren Cups. Du musst viele Strecken kaufen und ein Auto kostet ca 12€ da kommt halt schnell mal eine 3 stellige Summe zusammen. Dafür hatte ich bisher in iRacing die besten Rennen, da die meisten sich um sauberes Fahren bemühen. Vor allem mit VR Brille im Mazda Cup war ich sehr begeistert aber mir persönlich ist es auf Dauer zu teuer. Dazu kommen halt die monatlichen Kosten und interessant ist es wenn du im Black Friday Sale ordentlich Rabatte abgreifen kannst. Auf alle Fälle solltest du den Mazda Cup fahren.


----------



## Rage1988 (30. November 2017)

HyperBeast schrieb:


> 1. Es wird von 70+ Strecken erzählt, ich erhalte aber anscheinend nur 15 wenn ich eine Mitgliedschaft abschließe. Ist das richtig?  Ja
> 2. Was kosten weitere Strecken? Siehe Shop
> 3. Man erhält anscheinend auch nur 15 Autos, die man für den Anfang seine Karriere benötigt, richtig? Ja
> 4. Was kosten weitere Autos? Siehe Shop
> ...



Danke für deine Erläuterungen.
Ok, also da komme schon etliche Kosten auf einen zu.
Ein Lenkrad besitze ich leider auch nicht.

Das Abo wäre ja noch in Ordnung, denn dadurch fahren die Spieler dann anständig, aber diese hohen Kosten für alles Weitere sind mir dann doch zu krass.


----------



## HyperBeast (30. November 2017)

Wird auch verdammt schwierig im Innenfight mit einem Controller wenn man Seite an Seite fährt. Du kannst pro Rennen 15x Punkte sammeln, dann fliegts du raus. Wenn du dein Safety Rating verbessern willst, solltest du maximal 4 Punkte sammeln. Es gibt pro Crash 1x Punkt für beide Fahrzeuge und wenn du über die Streckenbegrenzung fährst. Das sind so die Hauptpunkte und bei 10 Runden kommen da schnell mal 10 Punkte zusammen, wenn man im Mittelfeld startet und später anfängt zu pushen.

Dann steht man im Rating am Ende des Rennens schlechter da als vorher und es kann sogar sein, dass man den Zugang zu einer Rennserie wieder verliert.


----------



## onlygaming (23. Mai 2018)

Spielt von euch noch jemand iRacing? 

Habe mir das jetzt mal geholt, (keine Sorge ich weiß worauf ich mich da eingelassen habe^^) 
Der MX-5 Cup macht schon bock  Sind auch bis jetzt alle mega fair im 2 Kampf gewesen, konnte mich nicht beklagen habe sogar mein erstes Rennen direkt gewonnen^^ 
Dann wurde ich halt direkt viel höher eingestuft und war im Mittelfeld hatte aber mega geile Fights.

Welche GT3´s sind denn so zu empfehlen, hab gehört der AMG GT3 (der neue) soll ganz gut sein stimmt das? 
Ziel wäre dann wenn ich genug Erfahrung mit paar Kumpels VLN/Andere Endurance Events zu fahren.


----------



## ak1504 (23. Mai 2018)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kggcCC0bOig

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## onlygaming (23. Mai 2018)

Der Sound ist einfach der Wahnsinn, mal sehen wie sehr ich in iRacing eintauchen werde, vielleicht wird das dann die Wahl für ein 24h in Daytona


----------



## e_r_n_i_e (24. Mai 2018)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Welche GT3´s sind denn so zu empfehlen, hab gehört der AMG GT3 (der neue) soll ganz gut sein stimmt das?


Ich hab selber den AMG und den F488 GT3, und beide fahren sich sehr gut. Je nach Strecke fahre ich mal den einen oder den anderen Wagen. Aber mit dem Mercedes machst du sicherlich nichts falsch. Ist insgesamt ein sehr beliebtes Fahrzeug.


----------



## onlygaming (24. Mai 2018)

e_r_n_i_e schrieb:


> Ich hab selber den AMG und den F488 GT3, und beide fahren sich sehr gut. Je nach Strecke fahre ich mal den einen oder den anderen Wagen. Aber mit dem Mercedes machst du sicherlich nichts falsch. Ist insgesamt ein sehr beliebtes Fahrzeug.



Wow du fährst ja in VR, lecker  
Danke für deinen Tipp, werde dann denke ich beim AMG dann zuschlagen, vielleicht auch noch beim 911 RSR, mal abwarten


----------



## e_r_n_i_e (25. Mai 2018)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Wow du fährst ja in VR, lecker


Ja, die VR-Unterstützung ist in iRacing hervorragend (und auch performant) umgesetzt. Damit fährt sich's auch einfach intuitiver, und deshalb fahr ich in iRacing auch keinen Meter mehr ohne VR-Brille. 

Und ja, der 911 RSR wird sicher eine Verkaufsschlager. Da warten ja schon viele drauf. Dann fehlt nur noch der 911 R für's GT3-Feld.


----------



## onlygaming (25. Mai 2018)

Kann ich mir vorstellen, ich warte noch bis 2020/21 auf die neuen VR Brillen. 

Der RSR ist auch einfach ein geiles Teil, der Sound ist m.M. nach der Wahnsinn :O


----------



## ak1504 (19. Juni 2018)

The Road To New Damage - iRacing.com | iRacing.com Motorsport Simulations


----------



## onlygaming (17. Oktober 2018)

Weiß jemand wann das neue Reifenmodell kommt?


----------



## e_r_n_i_e (18. Oktober 2018)

onlygaming schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wann das neue Reifenmodell kommt?


Das können dir nicht mal die Entwickler sagen. angeblich sollte es ja schon in der September-Build drin sein, aber es gab wohl noch Probleme, sodass sie weitere tiefgreifende Tests machen mussten. Vielleicht wollen sie es ja mit der Dezember-Build bringen.
Ich persönlich rechne aber erst 2019 damit, denn anvisierte Termine waren in iRacing schon immer ein großes Manko.

Tag&Nachtwechsel ist ja auch für Dezember geplant, aber iRacing sagt selber, dass es knapp wird. Eine Verschiebung halte ich da für mehr als wahrscheinlich.


----------



## onlygaming (19. Oktober 2018)

Okay, naja was will man machen, muss man halt warten. 24h Daytona im Januar dann wahrscheinlich ohne Tag Nacht Wechsel, und vielleicht mit neuen Reifen Modell.

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS 3T mit Tapatalk


----------



## onlygaming (4. Dezember 2018)

Endlich ist er da! Solange haben wir auf den Tag/Nacht Wechsel gewartet xD

YouTube

24h Daytona im Januar wird sowas von geil


----------



## ak1504 (12. Dezember 2018)

*iRacing Patch Release Notes December 4th, Season 1 Build*


Patch/Hotfix Release Notes - iRacing.com | iRacing.com Motorsport Simulations


This season release includes the long awaited Day/Night & Time of Day system, a pair of free tracks, two new cars, and a host of updates, features, and fixes for your iRacing enjoyment. We hope to see you out on the track! 


Some highlights include: 
• Day/Night & Time of Day 
• Dallara F3 
• Formula Renault 3.5 
• Charlotte Motor Speedway (Roval) 
• Tsukuba Circuit (7 Configs) 
• iRacing BETA Interface – Home and Leagues 
• New Crowd System 
• New Controls and Force Feedback Settings 
• Brake Bias Adjustments for Fixed Setups 


*Full 2019 Season 1 Release details are below:*




Spoiler



CHANGE LOG: 



UPDATES: 

iRacing BETA Interface 

- A new Home section has been added featuring the latest news, promotions, and popular Official and User-Created Races. 
- - Read news articles and announcements from iRacing. 
- - View available series and sales promotions. 
- - Join the most popular Official and User-Created Races all from one place. 

- The Leagues section of the iRacing BETA Interface has been unlocked! 
- - Full league management functionality, as on the Membersite Leagues pages, is now available through the iRacing BETA Interface! 

- A new Help and Support section has been added to the status bar with information and helpful links to support. 

- The Create a Race interface has been improved. 
- - First, a user will be able to adjust the Car, Track, and Climate. Then, all Race Details are displayed together on their own page. A user may move back and forth between these sections as needed. 
- - New "Reset" and "Last Settings" buttons have been added. 
- - - Reset will clear all selected content and settings. 
- - - Last Settings will load the last successfully hosted session information to all fields. 

- Active Sessions are now visible for User-Created Races. A user may Spectate, Spot, Crew, or start a Time Trial any Session that is actively running. 
- - Viewing Active Sessions can be toggled on and off. Click on the "Show Running Sessions" toggle next to the view buttons. 

- Test Drive is now available as an option from any Session. 
- - A Test Drive button will now always be displayed for all Sessions, which will launch a Test Drive session using the information from the session you are viewing. This includes all Official Races and all User-Created Races. 

- Season and Series ID is now visible in the interface. 
- - Click on a Series, then click on "Series Info" to view this information. 

- The track list will now by default only display the list of tracks, instead of a list of all tracks and all of their configurations listed out. Once a track is selected, you may select an individual config. 
- - An option has been added so that you may toggle between having the track list display the list of tracks or having the track list show all tracks and all of their configurations listed out. 

- The status bar at the top of the screen now features a tinted background for ease of legibility and use when the Interface is scrolled down. 

- The iRacing Paint Shop within the iRacing BETA Interface should now be better at remembering when changes are made to cars. 

- The iRacing BETA Interface now has an active display of all authenticated connections for your account, with verbose information about the connections, and the ability to manually disconnect remote, active connections. 

- The settings panel now has a button to sign out your authenticated connection, plus all other (in)active connections, whether remember me has been selected or not. 

- Page content will now fill more of the screen when the interface is scaled to 150% or less. 
- - This should improve the display of the iRacing BETA Interface on 27" monitors. 

- Fixed an issue where dropdown menus could appear under other content. 

- Fixed issues where "invalid date" would display, or the year listed would incorrectly be 1969. 

- Fixed an issue where the user was not returned to the last page they were on after exiting a Session. 

- Fixed an issue where switching to/from table view and grid view, the Interface was not remembering which view a user was using the next time they returned to that page. 

- Fixed an issue where the Interface was not remembering whenever the user chose to order content a certain way after navigating away and returning. 

- Numerous other stability fixes; the iRacing BETA Interface should run smoother than ever! 


iRacing Membersite 

- The iRacing Membersite has been updated to allow for editing Sessions created via the iRacing BETA Interface. However, the user will be unable to edit settings that are only available when creating a Session through the iRacing BETA Interface. 

- Various Day/Night & Time of Day information has been added to the Membersite: 
- - Sunrise and sunset times will be displayed for all sessions. 
- - Simulated start time will be displayed in the Session Info for Official and Hosted Sessions, and in the Race Results. 

- A new and improved banner has been added to the top of the Membersite to launch the iRacing BETA Interface! 

- Fixed an issue in the shopping cart where the hyperlink of a track added to your shopping cart from the iRacing BETA Interface was not linking to the proper track. 


Series Special Event Races 

- We have added a new feature which allows us to schedule Special Event Races for a Series within the normal season schedule. Each special event is a stand-alone racing event, and entry is based on championship points within the series. Championship Points awarded from such an event are not integrated back into the Series. 
- - We could, for example, schedule a single split race, that would be populated by drivers with the top N in Championship Points, either for a given race week, or the overall season. Or, we could have a “Week 12 Pro Race" automatically built into any given Series for the top 40 drivers, based on Championship Points in that Series during the Season, who show up for the given race time slot. The top 40 who show up based on season points would race. 
- - Championship Points earned from Special Event Races are stand-alone, and are not part of the regular Series standings. 
- - We will likely be demonstrating this feature during Week 13, and it may even include some prizes, so, stay tuned! 


Dynamic Track 

- Initialization of a track on the client is now influenced by how many laps have been driven (including carry-over between sessions). This will enable clients to enter a session without causing a dramatic change in the track appearance as the server updates come in. 

- The maintenance of track temperatures between sessions, such as the heat added from cars during a Qualify session, will now carry-over and dissipate through the passage of simulated time between the end of one session and the start of the next. 
- - Previously it was assumed that enough time existed between sessions for the track to return to its equilibrium state at the start of each session. 
- - You may directly influence this through the new Day/Night & Time of Day settings. For example, setting your events to run consecutively will create more vehicle-generated heat buildup throughout your event than having each session start four hours after each other. 


Day/Night & Time of Day 

- The Simulator now generates dynamic skies that change as time passes. The sun’s motion in the sky is accurate for the selected event location, date, and time. As the sun and cloud cover move, the lighting in the simulated environment changes to match the sky. 
- - The generated sky will change as time elapses for all Sessions of all types, except for old Replays, Time Trials, and Time Attack Sessions, where conditions are frozen by design. 

- The shadows cast by static objects, such as buildings, trees, and grandstands, now move over time to match the sun's angle. 
- - These shadows also influence the dynamic track's temperature where they are cast over time. 

- Regular Season and Hosted events now specify a specific starting date and time for the event. 
- - A user may only select a day of the year for the start of an event that is within the normal range of dates during which the real-world track would be open for on-track activities. 
- - - The default starting date for a Hosted session is a reasonable date in late Spring. 
- - Each Session within a Regular Season or Hosted event (Practice, Qualify, Race, Heat, etc.) also has a specific start time within a 36 hour window relative to the starting date and time of the event. For example, you may create a Hosted Session that features an early morning Practice, followed by a twilight Qualify, followed by a sunrise Race. The default option is to run each session consecutively, so that as soon as one finishes, the next one will begin in real-time. 
- - For Heat Racing Sessions, a user may only specify the specific start times for the first Session within each block of sessions. For example, you can specify the start time for the first Heat race, but not for each subsequent Heat race. A user may also specify the start time for the first Consolation race, but not for each subsequent Consolation race. 

- When selecting the date and time for an event, the local time zone for the selected track is used. 
- - Daylight Saving Time adjustments are taken into account when specifying the event start date and time. However, if a session runs through a time change point, the in-session date and time clock will not adjust for this. 

- Event starting times may still be specified using generic presets: Sunrise, Morning, Afternoon, Late Afternoon, Sunset, and Night; or a user may specify a precise time at the track, such as 3:30pm. 
- - When using the generic presets, the event start time positions the sun at a specific altitude above the horizon to match the generic term. 
- - - Sunrise sets the start time such that the sun begins about 0 degrees above the eastern horizon. 
- - - Morning sets the start time such that the sun begins about 20 degrees above the eastern horizon. 
- - - Afternoon sets the start time such that the sun begins about 58 degrees above the western horizon. 
- - - Late Afternoon sets the start time such that the sun begins about 15 degrees above the western horizon. 
- - - Sunset sets the start time such that the sun begins about 0 degrees below the western horizon. 
- - - Night sets the start time such that the sun begins about 20 degrees below the western horizon. 

- Tracks that have night lighting (ie: any of the iRacing tracks for which a user has been able to select a "Night" event at before) will switch to “Night Mode” during the sunset/twilight phase, and the stadium lights will switch on. These lights will turn off during sunrise. 
- - Tracks without night lighting will still function using the Day/Night & Time of Day system, however they will get darker and darker until they are nearly pitch black. We do not recommend driving cars without headlights at these tracks past sunset. 
- - - As a special bonus, with this 2019 Season 1 Release, Circuit des 24 Heures du Mans has been updated to feature Night Mode! 

- The speed at which the sun moves across the sky may be altered. 
- - For example, an entire simulated day can occur within a 3 hour session. This “accelerated time” only affects the sun itself and how it changes the temperature of the day or night. Weather, cloud cover, etc. are not effected by the accelerated time. 
- - When creating a Session, you may specify 1x, 2x, 4x, or 8x speed for the sun. Please note, the track surface temperatures may not keep up as accurately with a highly accelerated sun as they would at normal speed. 

- The Simulation will display the simulated day of the week and wall-clock time in the F1 Black Box, and it will display the simulated date and time on the Replay screen. 
- - While in a session where the sun’s motion is sped up, the wall-clock date/time values will advance at the appropriate rate, and will include the appropriate “2x”, “4x”, or “8x” sun-motion-factor indicator. 
- - In Time Trial and Time Attack Sessions, since the sun position is fixed, these simulation-world date/time values are also fixed, and will include a “0x” sun-motion-factor indicator. 

- Clouds now cast shadows, and these shadows update dynamically as the clouds and the sun move as time passes. Each cloud shadow effects the dynamic track surface temperatures. 
- - When using Specified Weather for an event, the event will start at the specified temperature, but may drift up or down a few degrees depending on the time of day and the duration of the session. 
- - Please note, when building fixed racing setups, expect at least some track and air temperature variance during sessions. 

- Temperature, relative humidity, wind speed, and other weather values will change as time elapses during a session. 
- - Currently, these changes are very minimal, and using Generated Weather will allow for slightly more variation during a Session than using Specified Weather. A new weather system is currently in development which will allow the sky conditions to change during the session (ie: clear to overcast, etc,) and will result in far more dynamic weather throughout an event. 

- New “Sky Detail” Graphics Options have been added! 
- - These settings control how many frames are used to update the sky. Low Detail spreads the work out over more frames, so the sky updates may appear jumpy, but the frame rate will be higher. High Detail does more work per frame so the updates are more frequent, but this can adversely affect frame rate. Medium Detail is an average compromise. 

- You must use the iRacing BETA Interface in order to access all of the Day/Night & Time of Day settings that are now available. However, the system will still operate correctly in Sessions created and joined via the classic Membersite. 

- Old saved Replays will now load up with a generated sky instead of the static skyboxes of the past. The sun position and sky conditions will attempt to match the conditions of the original replay to the best of their ability, within reason. The sky will then remain fixed while the Replay runs. 


Driving Aids 

- The Auto-Start Aid is now optional, you can turn it off if you want to manually start your engine when you get into the car. This will be forced to OFF if you map your ignition to an ON/OFF toggle switch. 

- The Auto-Start Aid and Auto-Clean Visor Aid are now allowed when using Touch/Tilt Driving. 


Rallycross 

- Track-config specific setups have been added to a variety of the Rallycross vehicles. 


Hybrid Power Units 

- The PID auto-deployment system now re-calculates the control variable (EOS % offset) multiple times per lap. 

- Adjusted the hybrid system to include the manual deployment offset that compensates for the requirement of a non-zero base value from the refline calculations. 

- Updated the refline calculations for hybrids that reduces placement of end-of-straight markers due to cornering drag. The system needs to see 6 consecutive segments with a drop in speed before it will place an EOS marker. 

- Additional updates to the auto-tuner. The aim with these changes is to achieve greater stability - slower to converge, but less variation once it gets there. 

- PID parameters changed for faster but more stable convergence to target battery charge %. Also, % end-of-straight speed multiplier capped at a maximum value of 1.1. 

- Updated the engine system to account for the Porsche 919 harvesting more energy than it may legally deploy at Le Mans. 

- Fixed a bug where the battery state of charge was not correctly being carried over between driver changes. 


Crowds 

- The crowd system has been rebuilt from the ground up to significantly improve both appearance and performance. In the previous system, crowd members would only be seen facing the camera directly from the front or directly from the rear. With this new system, crowd members now render from 360 degrees and face towards the racing action, rather than towards the viewer's camera. 

- Each crowd member is rendered from a high fidelity 3D model to a texture with four times the amount of pixels than previously. This results in a crisp, high resolution appearance with accurate normal maps and lighting in the Simulator. The variety of crowd appearance has also increased, with over 33% more unique people than before. 

- Each crowd member is also now an instanced object, and each race fan takes advantage of this technology to reduce their memory usage and rendering time. 


Paint Kit 

- The texture size for all helmet patterns has been increased from 512x512 to 1024x1024. 

- Radical and SimSpeed sponsors have been updated. 


Options 

- All in-car controls not currently in use will no longer be displayed in the Options screen. 

- Some Options and Replay Options screen items have been rearranged and adjusted: 
- - A Sky/Cloud Detail setting has been added to the Options screen. 
- - The Virtual Mirror setting has been removed from the Replay Options screen. 
- - The Far Terrain and Tri-linear Filtering options have been removed from the Options and Replay Options screens; these options are still available for adjustment in the ".ini" file. 


Controls 

- Support has been added for mapping an ON/OFF switch to some toggle controls, that is a switch that remains ON or OFF rather than just a momentary toggle. 

- A checkbox has been added to the Option Screen to disable the Auto-Starter Aid that starts your car when you enter the driver's seat. 
- - By default, this checkbox is OFF. 
- - The ignition will no longer fire when you trigger the starter, a driver must manually turn on the ignition if you want to run the starter. 
- - - The Default Ignition option is set to OFF if the Auto-Start is disabled. 

- Support has been added for the new QAxis control type. This is a rotary knob that acts as a sequential series of buttons. If the knob has more positions then the states in the item we are attempting to control then each detent on the knob will be mapped 1:1 to the states. 
- - For example if the throttle map has 3 possible options, but your knob has 12 positions, then positions 1, 2, and 3 will adjust the throttle mapping, rather than forcing you to rotate the knob through its full range as you would with an analog knob. If there are more states then positions for the knob, then we will spread them out as best we can, skipping some intermediate states. 
- - Any hardware developer wanting to add a QAxis knob to there controller needs to ensure that the button defines are in sequential order. So a 4 position knob could use buttons 12, 13, 14, 15, but could not use buttons 12, 14, 13, 7. More details on this will be posted to the hardware forums. 
- - The Fanatec CSL Elite McLaren GT3 rim is currently the only rim that ships with support for QAxis rotary knobs, however new rims are expected to be released later this year. 

- A calibration wizard has been added to the in-car controls to simplify the process of setting them. 

- All F7/F8 black box widgets now have a corresponding map-able control. 

- Control calibration improvements have been made, including the enforcement of expected control type when calibrating. This will prevent users from mapping a button to an analog slot by accident. 


Admin Commands 

- Admins are now allowed to throw a Caution, even when the event has cautions set to "OFF". 
- - For all intents and purposes, this option now means that when cautions are turned off for an event, iRacing Race Control does not throw Cautions, but an Admin may. 


Force Feedback 

- The force feedback setup screen has been reorganized to better support direct drive wheels. 
- - Force units have been rescaled so that linear and non-linear are using the same unit scale. 
- - Clicking on the Strength value will toggle between iRacing units and Newton meters. 
- - A new Wheel Force slider has been added. 
- - - Set this to the peak force of your wheel to help keep the auto function from overdriving your wheel. This also rescales the strength slider so you can not manually oversaturate the wheel on accident. This is only beneficial for users with wheels that are as strong or stronger than the force feedback we are getting from the physics (about 10 Nm or greater), so do not worry about setting it perfectly if you have a belt or gear drive wheel. 
- - "Dampen Oscillations" has been renamed "Reduce Force When Parked" to better reflect what this option does. Also, the default value for this setting has been reduced to 33% from 50%. 
- - The default endstops have been softened from 15 degrees to 45 degrees. 
- - A hard knee has been added that reduces forces above 80 Nm by 80% and clips forces above 120 Nm. 
- - - This should make running into a wall safer without completely destroying the signal. 
- - Mouse-over tooltip help has been added to all force feedback settings. 

- Helper text for racing wheel settings has been updated. 


Replay 

- A pair of settings have been added in the [Replay] section of the "app.ini" file to control how many seconds from the end of the tape Replay playback begins when exiting the car. One setting is for driver swap events, and the other is for non-team events. 

- The "FF to End" behavior has been optimized to reduce system load, and to maintain Live Mode viewing when a new session begins. 


Oculus Rift 

- Rift HMD 1.3.2 support has been migrated to Oculus SDK 1.26.0. 


EasyAnti Cheat 

- A new version of the EAC application has been integrated into iRacing. 



CARS: 

Audi R18 

- Users may now adjust the lengths of bump rubbers on the heave elements. 

- Reduced the maximum packer length for the front heave element to 40mm. 


Audi R8 LMS GT3 

- A compressor shift sound will now trigger every time there is an up-shift from Neutral to 1st Gear. 


BMW Z4 GT3 

- Brake Bias may now be adjusted in the garage during events with Fixed Setups. 

- A compressor shift sound will now trigger every time there is an up-shift from Neutral to 1st Gear. 


Chevrolet Corvette C7 Daytona Prototype 

- On-board audio improvements have been made to the engine, gear shifts, backfires, and ignition sounds, and a new pneumatic compressor sound has been added. 

- A compressor shift sound will now trigger every time there is an up-shift from Neutral to 1st Gear. 


Dallara DW12 

- This vehicle now has a single checkbox for changing all tires at once. 
- - A new pit command, "#t" has also been added for toggling all tires at once. 

- Idling fuel consumption has been reduced. 

- Pit limiter sound levels have been reduced. 


Dallara F3 

- NEW CAR! 
- - The Dallara F3 is now available for purchase and use on the track! 
- - - The Dallara F3 car is raced in one of the most successful racing series in the world, Formula 3. It's a development series for up and coming drivers in Europe, the United States, Asia and Australia and has seen many a high profile driver move to the top ranks of open wheel racing in Formula One and IndyCar. Raced in spec series, the F3 car was designed for young drivers to move their way up through the ranks of open wheel racing. Racing an F3 car is often the first venture into professional level racing for young amateurs. 


Dallara IR18 

- This vehicle now has a single checkbox for changing all tires at once. 
- - A new pit command, "#t" has also been added for toggling all tires at once. 

- Idling fuel consumption has been reduced. 

- Gear shift sounds have been improved and the pit limiter sound levels have been reduced. 

- Season setups have been updated. 


Dirt Late Model 

- (ALL) - The damage model has been adjusted to reduce performance losses from side and rear impacts slightly. 

- (PRO & SUPER) - Season setups have been updated. 


Dirt Midget 

- Driveline losses have been adjusted to tame wheel stands at Kokomo. 


Dirt Sprint Car Non-Winged 

- (360) - Season setups have been updated. 


Dirt Street Stock 

- Removed a duplicate brake bias bar that appeared when the brake bias bar was rotated. 


Ferrari 488 GT3 

- Brake Bias may now be adjusted in the garage during events with Fixed Setups. 


Ferrari 488 GTE 

- 2019 Season 1 GTE BoP: Engine torque and downforce have been increased slightly. 

- Brake Bias may now be adjusted in the garage during events with Fixed Setups. 


Ford GT - 2017 

- Brake Bias may now be adjusted in the garage during events with Fixed Setups. 

- A compressor shift sound will now trigger every time there is an up-shift from Neutral to 1st Gear. 

- Season setups have been updated. 


Ford GT GT3 

- Brake Bias may now be adjusted in the garage during events with Fixed Setups. 


Formula Renault 2.0 

- Garage layout and notes have been updated. 


Formula Renault 3.5 

- NEW CAR! 
- - The Formula Renault 3.5 is now available for purchase and use on the track! 
- - - The (much) bigger brother of the Formula Renault 2.0, the FR3.5 is the perfect fit in the iRacing open wheel ladder system. The open cockpit, V8 powered cars, were traditionally a stepping stone for many drivers who were pursuing careers in Formula One. Featuring a spec chassis and spec motor, the cars allowed drivers to showcase their skills and hopefully get noticed by a Formula One team. The normally aspirated V8 motors produce 530 bhp and the large wings, both front and rear, provide large amounts of downforce and grip. Some say the FR3.5 sounds like a Formula One car should, or at least used to, before they moved to the turbo/hybrid power units. 


Global Mazda MX-5 Cup 

- Removed the front anti-roll bar pre-load adjustment option from the Garage options. 

- Camber adjustment limits have been reduced. 


Indycar Dallara - 2011 

- This vehicle now has a single checkbox for changing all tires at once. 
- - A new pit command, "#t" has also been added for toggling all tires at once. 

- Idling fuel consumption has been reduced. 


Lotus 49 

- Season setups have been updated. 


Mazda MX-5 Cup - 2015 

- Removed the front anti-roll bar pre-load adjustment option from the Garage options. 


Mazda MX-5 Roadster - 2015 

- Removed the front anti-roll bar pre-load adjustment option from the Garage options. 


McLaren MP4-12C GT3 

- Brake Bias may now be adjusted in the garage during events with Fixed Setups. 


McLaren MP4-30 

- This vehicle now has a single checkbox for changing all tires at once. 
- - A new pit command, "#t" has also been added for toggling all tires at once. 

- Rev override is now adjustable in the garage. 


Mercedes AMG GT3 

- Brake Bias may now be adjusted in the garage during events with Fixed Setups. 


Modified - SK 

- Season setups have been updated. 


NASCAR Camping World Chevrolet Silverado 

- Fixed issues with rear camber limit, and shock installation stiffness. 

- Season setups have been updated. 


NASCAR Camping World Toyota Tundra 

- Fixed issues with rear camber limit, and shock installation stiffness. 

- Season setups have been updated. 


NASCAR K&N Pro Chevrolet Impala 

- Fixed an issue where the ignition switch was not appearing correctly when the ignition was turned on. 

- Season setups have been updated. 


NASCAR Monster Energy Cup Chevrolet SS 

- Season setups have been updated. 


NASCAR Monster Energy Cup Ford Fusion 

- Season setups have been updated. 


NASCAR Monster Energy Cup Toyota Camry 

- Season setups have been updated. 


NASCAR Truck Series Chevrolet Silverado - 2013 

- Fixed issues with rear camber limit, and shock installation stiffness. 

- Season setups have been updated. 


NASCAR XFINITY Chevrolet Camaro 

- Season setups have been updated. 


NASCAR XFINITY Ford Mustang 

- Season setups have been updated. 


NASCAR XFINITY Toyota Camry 

- Season setups have been updated. 


Porsche 911 RSR 

- Brake Bias may now be adjusted in the garage during events with Fixed Setups. 

- Tires will now correctly disappear when changed during a pitstop. 


Porsche 919 Hybrid 

- 2019 Season 1 LMP1 BoP Changes: MGU-H harvesting rate has been slightly reduced to balance the LMP1 cars on tracks with long straightaways. 

- Tires will now correctly disappear when changed during a pitstop. 


Pro Mazda 

- Season setups have been updated. 


Radical SR8 

- Radical logos have been updated. 

- Season setups have been updated. 


Ruf RT 12R 

- Season setups have been updated. 


Silver Crown 

- Season setups have been updated. 


Sprint Car 

- Season setups have been updated. 


Street Stock 

- Maximum front spring stiffness range has been increased to 2500 lb/in to help at high load tracks. 

- Fixed an issue with install stiffness. 

- Season setups have been updated. 


Super Late Model 

- Season setups have been updated. 


Williams-Toyota FW31 

- This vehicle now has a single checkbox for changing all tires at once. 
- - A new pit command, "#t" has also been added for toggling all tires at once. 

- Standing start rev limit has been set to 12k RPM in N and 1st gear, just like the real car. 

- Rev override is now adjustable in the garage. 



TRACKS: 

Atlanta Motor Speedway 

- (Rallycross Long) - Tire barriers have been added to this configuration to prevent gaining time by driving through the grass around the jump. 

- (Rallycross Long) - Adjusted the levels of compact and loose dirt in the starting area, and fixed an issue with the 3rd place starting grid position. 


Charlotte Motor Speedway 

- NEW UPDATED TRACK! 
- - Charlotte Motor Speedway, a newly updated asphalt oval and road track, has been granted to all iRacing Members for FREE! 
- - This track currently features one track configuration: 
- - - Roval 
- - Additional track configurations are planned for release at a later date. 
- - The Charlotte Motor Speedway built a new infield road course, designed specifically for NASCAR competition, in 2018. It utilizes nearly all of the 1.5 mile oval as well as newly built infield portion, thus the name Roval (Road/Oval). The Roval configuration is a 17-turn, 2.28 mile track that challenges the best of drivers and team. Car setups are typically compromises, a car good on the oval may not be so good in the infield and vice versa so drivers and crew chiefs have to decide what matters most to them. Two chicanes, one on the back straight and one just before the start finish line, make for some exciting passing opportunities as competitors can attempt to out brake each other. The Charlotte Roval is a unique infield road course that has already proven to be an exciting venue since its NASCAR debut in 2018. 

- This track has been added to the default iRacing content, and is now FREE for all iRacing Members! 


Charlotte Motor Speedway - 2016 

- The track formerly known as Charlotte Motor Speedway has been renamed Charlotte Motor Speedway - 2016 to make room for the updated version of this real-world track location. 


Circuit des 24 Heures du Mans 

- Night lighting has been fully implemented at this track! 
- - Now, when this track is selected to run at Night, or the new Day/Night & Time of Day system transitions to or from night, all track lights, reflectors, and environment lighting will work correctly and seamlessly! 


Circuit of the Americas 

- Several terrain seams have been fixed. 


Indianapolis Motor Speedway 

- (IndyCar Oval) - Pit stall positions have been shifted slightly. 


Tsukuba Circuit 

- NEW TRACK! 
- - Tsukuba Circuit, a brand new asphalt road track, has been granted to all iRacing Members for FREE! 
- - This track currently features seven track configurations: 
- - - 1000 Full 
- - - 1000 Outer 
- - - 1000 Chicane 
- - - 1000 Reverse 
- - - 2000 Full 
- - - 2000 Moto 
- - - 2000 Short 
- - Tsukuba Circuit, located in Japan, was built in 1970 and is known for hosting sports car, open wheel and motorcycle races - and most notably Time Attack competitions. There are two main configurations, Course 1000 and Course 2000, with multiple variations of both. This makes the track a perfect fit for the iRacing base package as it can be used in multiple series without becoming repetitive. Course 2000 is just over 2 KM in length and features 14 turns. Course 1000 is approximately 1 KM and has 11 turns. While the two main configurations share the same facilities, they are completely independent of each other and don't share any racing surface. The tracks proximity to Tokyo, Japan has made it extremely popular with local car tuners who compete in Time Attack competitions. Expect to see Tsukuba Circuit feature in both race series and time attack competitions on iRacing. 

- This track has been added to the default iRacing content, and is now FREE for all iRacing Members!


----------



## ak1504 (10. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V5eQoB3ShYI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## onlygaming (10. August 2019)

Sieht vielversprechend aus


----------



## onlygaming (17. August 2019)

bsimracing



Endlich ein neues Wetter Modell mit Regen! Das bringt den Endurance Events viel mehr Würze.


----------



## ak1504 (20. August 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xs1lSFTnlOY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (17. September 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Lg5MKgVFwS0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (3. Dezember 2019)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R4LgOW-lACs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (3. Dezember 2019)

*Paint Textures*


*iRacing AI FAQ*


----------



## onlygaming (3. Dezember 2019)

Jawoll das gibt wieder neue Optionen für Lackierungen


----------



## ak1504 (19. Dezember 2019)

I got an email:

3-month Renewal only $5 (regular price of $33)

Use Code PRLAPSED20191218A for 3-month renewal

This promotion is only valid on existing, lapsed accounts.

This offer is only valid through January 3, 2020.


----------



## ak1504 (16. Januar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uuGEoVlESbo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## onlygaming (31. Januar 2020)

BMW M4 GT4 Coming to iRacing in 2020 - iRacing.com | iRacing.com Motorsport Simulations


Gibt dem Cayman bisschen Gesellschaft


----------



## ak1504 (24. Februar 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jWM6IGbE0QY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## onlygaming (26. Februar 2020)

Mal schauen wie viele in der vVLN auf den wechseln


----------



## onlygaming (8. März 2020)

Log in | iRacing.com™ Motorsport Simulations


Die GT3 / GTE haben jetzt auch das neue Reifenmodell. 

Fährt sich echt gut!


----------



## Torben456 (9. März 2020)

Ich verstehe nicht so ganz in welchem Series man die GT4 Kisten fahren kann. Nur bei VLN oder welche Series? Bzw. welche Lizenz wird benötigt C?

Ich bin heute 45min auf dem Sebring mit dem AMG GT3 gefahren, fährt sich echt top, mit dem neuen Reifenmodell.


----------



## onlygaming (9. März 2020)

Torben456 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht so ganz in welchem Series man die GT4 Kisten fahren kann. Nur bei VLN oder welche Series? Bzw. welche Lizenz wird benötigt C?
> 
> Ich bin heute 45min auf dem Sebring mit dem AMG GT3 gefahren, fährt sich echt top, mit dem neuen Reifenmodell.



In der Michelin Pilot Challenge kann man den fahren, ist aber auch grade 13. Woche da ist nicht viel los. Morgen kommen wieder neue Serien. Z.B kommt die IMSA auf Sebring da kann man den Cayman aber glaube ich ned fahren.


----------



## ak1504 (26. März 2020)

Custom AI in iRacing... Beeindruckend... Wieder mal #1




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## onlygaming (30. März 2020)

ak1504 schrieb:


> Custom AI in iRacing... Beeindruckend... Wieder mal #1
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uff ist das krass ins Detail gehend :O


----------



## ak1504 (31. März 2020)

Ja ist der Hammer ^^

AI Roster Management - iRacing.com


----------



## onlygaming (31. März 2020)

Bisher kein Auto dabei was ich in iR fahre, mal schauen wenn die GT Fahrzeuge kommen. Mit dem neuen Reifenmodell haben einige scheinbar ihre liebe Mühe^^ In Runde 1 letztes WE iRacing VLN viele Schwedenkreuz rausgeflogen. Muss man sich erstmal rantasten wo das Limit liegt. Mal sehen wie die KI damit klar kommt.


----------



## ak1504 (2. Mai 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Bh0ZQMeJv_8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oPyMUU-ubN8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (3. Mai 2020)

Pro Driver Chris Zoechling hat sich vorhin im Stream auch mal das Video vom Niels angesehen und dazu ein paar Dinge geäußert.

Twitch


----------



## onlygaming (7. Juni 2020)

iRacing hat ein relativ großes Season Update bekommen hiermal ein paar Highlights aus den Patch Notes: 

Some highlights include:
&#8226; BMW M4 GT4
&#8226; Indy Pro 2000 PM-18
&#8226; NASCAR Chevrolet Monte Carlo - 1987
&#8226; NASCAR Ford Thunderbird - 1987
&#8226; NASCAR Gander Outdoors Ford F150
&#8226; USF 2000
&#8226; Kentucky Speedway - re-built from new scan data!
&#8226; Road America - updated
&#8226; Limited Tire Sets
&#8226; Quickie cautions, drive-through penalties, and more Race Control updates
&#8226; Stockcars, trucks, and some road car tire updates
&#8226; 7 more cars utilizing the New Damage Model
&#8226; New Damage Model multithreaded processing
&#8226; Auto-Exposure Camera System
&#8226; XAudio2 API, an updated audio manager, has been integrated into iRacing
&#8226; Much more!

Quelle: Log in | iRacing.com&#8482; Motorsport Simulations

Der R8 GT3 hat hört sich jetzt nochmal ein ganzes Stück realistischer an. 
Der M4 GT4 ist auch richtig gut geworden


----------



## ak1504 (18. Juli 2020)

LMP2: https://twitter.com/iRacing/status/1284514527934119936


----------



## ak1504 (20. August 2020)

iRacing Expands Free Content Portfolio | VirtualR.net - 100% Independent Sim Racing News


----------



## ak1504 (4. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ANMRUX21ZNo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (6. September 2020)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=35FSuWSRtGM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (7. September 2020)

Und noch mehr von iRacing. Da gehts ab mit Content die Tage ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MH8KAoAIFjQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (5. Dezember 2020)

__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1335266935039270914

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1335262356285370368

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (17. Dezember 2020)

Inklusive Fanatec Sicker am Wheel ^^

Wieder mal top umgesetzt mit allen Details. Allein wenn ich schon das Data Display sehe. Da können sich andere Sims mal ne Scheibe von abschneiden wo das nur halbgar umgesetzt ist!






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mZtzRQbQmCc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (1. Januar 2021)

Unmenge an Sim Verbesserungen, Sim Erweiterungen, Features und unerwartet brandneuer Content oder sogar Pre Real Life Release im Falle des BMW M4 GT3...


Tons of new Sim improvements, Features and very fresh content in the last 2 Updates...


*2020 SEASON FOUR*

https://www.iracing.com/membership/2020-season-four/

This season release includes two new vehicles, three new tracks, driver customization, environmental sounds, NASCAR pit lights, extensive updates for the McLaren MP4-30, paint shop upgrades, League Sessions view, and much more! Welcome to iRacing 2020 Season 4!

*Some highlights include:*

• Chevrolet Corvette C8.R GTE
• Dallara P217
• Crandon International Raceway
• Nashville Fairgrounds Speedway
• Weedsport Speedway
• Driver Customization
• Environmental Sounds
• NASCAR Pit-in & Pit-out Lights
• McLaren MP4-30 Tire Compounds
• McLaren MP4-30 Energy Recovery System Updates
• Declare Team Drivers System
• Paint Shop Upgrades
• League Sessions View
• Gained-Time Yield Updates
• Five new AI Racing Track Configurations
• AI Drivers Utilize Defensive Driving
• New Damage Model for Global Mazda MX-5 Cup
• New Damage Model System Updates
• Cloud and Fog Rendering Improvements
• Extensive Tire Damping Updates


*Full 2020 Season 4 Release details:*

https://boxthislap.org/iracing-season-4-build-2020/




*2021 SEASON ONE*

https://www.iracing.com/membership/2021-season-one/

Welcome to iRacing 2021 Season 1! This season release is one of our biggest yet, including something for your favorite license type. We have added three new vehicles, two new or fully updated tracks, and three new track configurations! But wait, there's more: tire updates on many cars, multiple tire compounds for the Dallara IR18, competition-focused improvements for the New Damage Model, cross-license racing, the 3D Car Viewer, and much more!


*Some highlights include:*
• Dallara iR-01
• Dirt Modified (two classes!)
• Lamborghini Huracán GT3 EVO
• Cedar Lake Speedway
• Long Beach Street Circuit (fully updated!)
• Brands Hatch Circuit - Rallycross
• Charlotte Motor Speedway - Rallycross
• Irwindale Speedway - Figure Eight Jump
• Cross-License Racing
• 3D Car Viewer
• New AI Racing Content (four vehicles and two tracks!)
• Tire updates on many cars
• Wall proximity aerodynamics effects for a number of stockcars
• Custom Competitive Setups for a variety of vehicles
• Significant New Damage Model Updates
• Night Lighting Improvements
• Russian Spotter Pack
• Multiple Tire Compounds for the Dallara IR18
• New Damage Model added to the Dallara IR18


*Full 2021 Season 1 Release details:*

https://boxthislap.org/iracing-2021-season-1-release-notes/


Den M4 GT3 finde ich top, sowie auch das es nun mehr und bessere iR Setups gibt.

Auch top:

_Welcome to the iRacing User Manual Page!
These documents explain how to get the most out of your new iRacing cars. More vehicles will be added regularly over time, so check back often for frequent updates._









						User Manuals - iRacing.com
					

Welcome to the iRacing User Manual Page! These documents explain how to get the most out of your new iRacing cars. More vehicles will be added regularly over time, so check back often for frequent updates. Click On Any Cover To Open The Manual NASCAR / Oval GT3 Class Other



					www.iracing.com
				










__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Pb0zGx2Jyu4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (11. Januar 2021)

AI Racing - iRacing.com
					

Race against highly customizable, computer controlled iRacing AI drivers without worrying about safety rating or iRating!



					www.iracing.com


----------



## ak1504 (15. Januar 2021)

Season 1 Patch 3











						iRacing - Season 1 Patch 3 Release Notes - BoxThisLap.org
					

We have the third patch for the Season 1 with some fixes and improvements. Remember, you can join iRacing clicking here. iRACING UI: (5.05.03) Hosted Sessions – Fixed an issue where Hosted Sessions could fail to be displayed after canceling a pending Hosted Session. 3D Car Viewer – Fixed an...




					boxthislap.org


----------



## ak1504 (8. Februar 2021)

Wer ihn noch nicht kennt: Übersichtlicher iR Wochenplaner





__





						iRacing Week Planner
					






					iracing-week-planner.tmo.lol
				






Das neue UI oder wie ein neues UI aussehen sollte ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mcuyai78pKE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (26. Februar 2021)

*iRacing // New Damage Model - Season 2 Updates*

Several more cars will utilize the new damage model in 2021 season2, including:
- Dallara iR-01
- Formula Renault 2.0
- Street Stock
- 1987 Chevrolet Monte Carlo SS and Ford Thunderbird





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gd0X_wkVTLk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (27. Februar 2021)

Achso falls jemand AMG GT3 fährt, hier gibts mal was schönes vom Profi Team inklusive Telemetry Daten für Motec... > https://members.iracing.com/jforum/posts/list/3793873.page#12403261


----------



## ak1504 (5. März 2021)

Im kommenden Update: GT3 KI









						iRacing – GT3 Single Player AI With 7 Cars Coming  In New Build - Bsimracing
					

iRacing can be considered to be the biggest and most feature-rich online racing platform to date. Ne




					www.bsimracing.com
				




Und der Hockenheimring sollte auch inbegriffen sein...


Nochmal zur Erinnerung für Leute die mal KI ausprobieren wollen, die wichtigsten Infos dazu:









						AI Racing - iRacing.com
					

Race against highly customizable, computer controlled iRacing AI drivers without worrying about safety rating or iRating!



					www.iracing.com
				





https://www.iracing.com/ai-rosters/


----------



## ak1504 (7. März 2021)

Jimmy B. gewährt einen vorzeitigen Blick auf den neuen Content wie Hockenheim...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qZbhCTOqte4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (8. März 2021)

2021 Season 1 Week 13 Series Announced









						2021 Season 1 Week 13 Series Announced - iRacing.com
					

It’s almost time for Week 13! We’ve got a brand new list of both official and fun series competing as we get ready to deploy the 2021 Season 2 build. Week 13 is the bridge week between iRacing’s quarterly championships as we deploy new content and our latest build, and allows our users to...



					www.iracing.com


----------



## ak1504 (12. März 2021)

*iRacing 2021 Season 2 Update Overview:*









						2021 Season 2 is HERE! - iRacing.com
					

It’s that time already! 2021 Season 2 is out NOW and features yet another huge slate of new content and major updates. Here’s a look at just some of what to expect: Hockenheimring Baden-Württemberg: One of Germany’s most prominent circuits makes its iRacing debut with multiple layouts. Which car...



					www.iracing.com
				





*Full changelog for all details:*









						2021 Season 2 - Release Notes [2021.03.09.01]
					

2021 Season 2 - Release Notes [2021.03.09.01]     iRacing 2021 Season 2 is here! This Release features the legendary Hockenheimring Baden-Württemberg, the 2021 Super Late Model, a new Sonoma Raceway config (IndyCar 2012-2018), Bark River Internat...




					support.iracing.com


----------



## ak1504 (31. März 2021)

Achtung ⚠️ Nerd Content für Detail Fetischisten... 😁🤓

iRacing 🔥 Vehicle Dynamics Pr0n 🔥 Holden VF Commodore V8 Supercar - Oulton Park International 😎





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jrBGBvUzYBk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (24. April 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GJopBSeyWys

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (6. Mai 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JdSHCQdpchU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (11. Mai 2021)

Zum Anlass des Erscheinen der Next Gen Nascar Wagen bekommt man aktuell als neuer Nutzer ein Jahr iRacing Zugang für gerade einmal 20.22$ (16,65€) mit dem Code "PR-2022NEXTGEN" !! Normaler Neukunden Rabatt liegt aktuell bei 40% was 66$ (54€) wären und regulär kostet 1 Jahr 110$ (90€)

Inklusiv Content im Abo ist aktuell: https://www.iracing.com/what-comes-with-membership/

Praktisch alles inklusive um in den mittlerweile sehr abwechslungsreichen Renndisziplinen bei den Rookies im offiziellen Service fahren zu können.





__





						Racing Disciplines - iRacing.com
					

iRacing is your source for all of the best in sim racing, all in one place. With over 100 cars and more than 100 tracks to choose from in hundreds of configurations, if you can’t find something you want to race with us, chances are you just don’t like racing! Choose Your Career Path Work … Read...



					www.iracing.com


----------



## ak1504 (20. Mai 2021)

Season 3 News









						Four New Fixed Series to Debut for 2021 Season 3 - iRacing.com
					

Want to get behind the wheel of some of our newest and most popular cars, but don’t want to spend time working on setups? iRacing will debut four new fixed series—the Fixed F3 Championship, LMP2 Prototype Challenge, World of Outlaws Fixed Sprint Cars, and Formula Vee iRacing Series—in time for...



					www.iracing.com
				












						New Dirt Road Ladder Coming to iRacing for 2021 Season 3! - iRacing.com
					

iRacing Dirt Road users will have an expanded path through public events and the opportunity to earn Class A licenses for the first time beginning with 2021 Season 3. The new Dirt Road ladder will introduce additional rallycross and off-road truck series, while also adding the brand new...



					www.iracing.com


----------



## ak1504 (2. Juni 2021)

__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1399712064332042251

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (10. Juni 2021)

2021 SEASON 03









						iRacing Season 03 2021 - iRacing.com
					

It’s that time already! iRacing 2021 Season 3 has arrived and features yet another huge slate of new content and major updates. Here’s a look at just some of what to expect:



					www.iracing.com
				





2021 Season 3 Release Notes









						2021 Season 3 Release Notes [2021.06.08.02]
					

2021 Season 3 Release Notes [2021.06.08.02]     iRacing 2021 Season 3 is here! This Release features three brand new cars (Formula Vee, Porsche 911 GT3 R, and VW Beetle Lite), two brand new tracks (Red Bull Ring, and Nashville Superspeedway), and...




					support.iracing.com
				









__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PT9sjFCyqCc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=syMDHw53n5A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (10. Juni 2021)

Ausserdem viele neue Car Manuals: https://www.iracing.com/user-manuals/


----------



## ak1504 (25. Juni 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gv1EjdAE9gI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (11. Juli 2021)

KI Vergleich der Simulationen...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vZW_YjpCRXE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (31. Juli 2021)

*iRacing Executive Producer Greg Hill talks about RAIN*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3G-Y9UJsn1w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ak1504 (1. August 2021)

*iRacing - RAIN Development Sneak Peak / In-depth Details with iR Executive Producer Greg Hill*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jWhcYazh8yk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (5. August 2021)

__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1423329624075931649

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (11. August 2021)

*2021 Season 3 Patch 5 Release Notes*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iiKQ4Qk31IU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (27. August 2021)

Porsche 911 GT3 Cup 992 im September...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ANHU_9LzvYY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




On the heels of the release of the Porsche 911 GT3 R in June, iRacing and Porsche are pleased to reveal that the Porsche 911 GT3 Cup (992) will also join the service in time for the 2021 Season 4 build in September. The latest generation of vehicle used in the global Porsche Supercup single-make competition joins a robust lineup of Porsche LMP1, GTE, GT3, and GT4 cars already on iRacing.

“iRacing is proud to welcome the new Porsche 911 GT3 Cup to the sim for September,” said iRacing executive vice president Steve Myers. “Our lineup of Porsche vehicles has always proven quite popular across special events, public series, and hosted races, and we expect the updated 911 GT3 Cup car to be similarly well-received among iRacers around the world.”

The Porsche 911 GT3 Cup (992) packs a 510-horsepower punch and introduces a fresh slate of upgrades from its predecessor. Besides an increase in power in its 4.0-liter flat-six powerplant, included in the evolution from the 991.2 generation model are a new chassis design with increased aluminum usage, double wishbone front suspension, a new electronic shift system, safety features, and more. The real-world version of the car made its debut in time for the 2021 Porsche Supercup season.

The Porsche 911 GT3 Cup (992) will hit the track on iRacing for the first time on September 4, with a special event featuring content creators competing in a fun-oriented race at Hockenheim. Tune in to twitch.tv/Porsche at 18:00 GMT (2PM ET) to watch the action. For more information on Porsche’s real-world and sim racing motorsports initiatives, visit http://motorsports.porsche.com. For more information on iRacing and for special offers, visit www.iracing.com.​


----------



## ak1504 (2. September 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ak1504 (9. September 2021)

*2021 Season 4*


Season highlights include:

Ferrari 488 GT3 Evo 2020
Porsche 911 GT3 Cup (992)
Hickory Motor Speedway
Hungaroring Circuit
Hosted AI Racing
New “Healing” No Damage Mode
Art Overhaul for SCCA Spec Racer Ford and Street Stock
New Damage Model for SCCA Spec Racer Ford and Street Stock

Road Tires for ALL Vehicles

AI Racing for Five New Cars (Ferrari 488 GT3 Evo 2020, Porsche 911 GT3 Cup (992), Super Late Model, Supercars Ford Mustang GT, Supercars Holden ZB Commodore)

AI Racing at Eleven New Track Configurations (Bristol - Dual Pit Roads, Bristol - Single Pit Roads, Concord Speedway, Five Flags Speedway, Hickory Motor Speedway, Hungaroring Circuit, Mount Panorama Circuit, Myrtle Beach Speedway, Phillip Island Circuit, Red Bull Ring - North, The Bullring)



2021 Season 4 features page:









						iRacing Season 04 2021 - iRacing.com
					

CARS Tracks Features New AI Additions All of our new Season 4 content, the latest generation of Australian Supercars, and Super Late Models are the latest focuses of the next update to iRacing AI. The next update includes a total of five cars and 11 track layouts that have been enabled for AI...



					www.iracing.com
				




2021 Season 4 Release Notes:









						2021 Season 4 Release Notes [2021.09.07.01]
					

2021 Season 4 Release Notes [2021.09.07.02]     iRacing 2021 Season 4 is here! This release adds the Ferrari 488 GT3 Evo 2020, Porsche 911 GT3 Cup (992), Hickory Motor Speedway, and Hungaroring Circuit to iRacing! We have added the ability to add...




					support.iracing.com


----------



## ak1504 (14. September 2021)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NT3pzdzmhdw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (13. Oktober 2021)

Brazil’s Stock Car Pro Series Cars Coming to iRacing in 2022 - iRacing.com
					

iRacing is pleased to reveal an agreement with Brazil’s Stock Car Pro Series to produce its vehicles in the coming months. The Stock Car Pro Series Chevrolet Cruze and Toyota Corolla are planned for release on the service during a 2022 build. Brazil’s premier stock car racing circuit was...



					www.iracing.com


----------



## ak1504 (8. Dezember 2021)

*2022 Season 1 Release Notes [2021.12.06.03]*









						2022 Season 1 Release Notes [2021.12.06.03]
					

iRacing 2022 Season 1 has the green flag! This major season release adds a pair of new touring cars, the Honda Civic Type R and the Hyundai Elantra N TC, as well as the Mercedes-AMG F1 W12 E Performance racing machine. The iRacing horizon has exp...




					support.iracing.com
				




iRacing 2022 Season 1 has the green flag! This major season release adds a pair of new touring cars, the Honda Civic Type R and the Hyundai Elantra N TC, as well as the Mercedes-AMG F1 W12 E Performance racing machine. The iRacing horizon has expanded to include Scotland’s Knockhill Racing Circuit, Watkins Glen International has been fully re-built with brand new 2021 scan data, and the Porsche Experience Center at the Hockenheimring Baden-Württemberg is open for business with four new track configurations! iRacing also adds the ability to require the use of multiple tire compounds during a race, a new tire scuffing visual effect, and a “Ready to Race!” button to help everyone get back to the action even faster. Our AI Drivers have been busy training up on three new vehicles and NINETEEN new track configurations, and they’re ready to give you a run for the gold. Welcome to iRacing 2022 Season 1!

*Season highlights include:*

Honda Civic Type R

Hyundai Elantra N TC

Mercedes-AMG F1 W12 E Performance

Knockhill Racing Circuit

Watkins Glen International (Fully re-scanned and re-built for 2021)

Hockenheimring Baden-Württemberg - 4 New Track Configurations for the Porsche Experience Center

Ability to Require the use of Multiple Tire Compounds

Tire Scuffing Visual Effect

New “Ready to Race!” Button in the Simulator

New Damage Model has been enabled on the Dirt Street Stock, Honda Civic Type R

Hyundai Elantra N TC, and the Mercedes-AMG F1 W12 E Performance

AI Racing for THREE New Cars (Dallara IR18, Honda Civic Type R, Hyundai Elantra N TC)

AI Racing at NINETEEN New Track Configurations (Charlotte Motor Speedway - All 6 Non-Rallycross Road Configs, Homestead Miami Speedway - Indy Oval, Indianapolis Motor Speedway - Oval and IndyCar Oval, Knockhill Racing Circuit - All 4 Road Configs, Nashville Fairgrounds Speedway - Oval, Watkins Glen International - All 4 Configs, World Wide Technology Raceway - Oval)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3XzUVtfrT4M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qrHvqIhrEt4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YGramIaqJy0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6ftjzb8Ny6k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (9. Dezember 2021)

Why iRacing’s Factory-Supported Mercedes F1 Car Is Such a Big Deal for Sim Racing
					

This is the most in-depth collaboration we've seen between a real F1 team and game developers for a sim that's available to the public.




					www.carbibles.com


----------



## ak1504 (21. Dezember 2021)

Für die Merc F1 Fans gibts auch noch die iR Manual zum Wagen:









						User Manuals - iRacing.com
					

Welcome to the iRacing User Manual Page! These documents explain how to get the most out of your new iRacing cars. More vehicles will be added regularly over time, so check back often for frequent updates. Click On Any Cover To Open The Manual NASCAR / Oval GT3 Class Other



					www.iracing.com


----------



## ak1504 (11. Januar 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8UmQK2mxeaA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (12. Februar 2022)

__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1492229207321157634

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (7. März 2022)

2022 Season 2 Pre-Release Notes sind da:



> iRacing 2022 Season 2 is here! Get ready to expand your garage - this Release features a whopping SIX brand new cars (Aston Martin Vantage GT4, Hyundai Veloster, iRacing Formula iR-04, NASCAR Buick LeSabre - 1987, Stock Car Pro Series Toyota Corolla, and the Stock Car Pro Series Chevrolet Cruze), two brand new tracks (Federated Auto Parts Raceway at I-55, and Winton Motor Raceway), and 10 new pieces of content for AI Racing. The New Damage Model is coming pre-enabled on all new content except for the Stock Car Pro Series Cars. The NetCode system has received a little TLC, and the Multiple Tire Compound system has been fully developed. We’ve applied some new aerodynamic and tire knowledge to the GT3 Class Cars. Also, the NASCAR Camping World Trucks have been updated to their 2022 NASCAR Season specs, including a top-to-bottom full art upgrade for the Toyota Tundra TRD Pro. There should be something for everyone, welcome to iRacing 2022 Season 2!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



New Content Videos:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oToF7ICY7Ic

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Dkq2iXYqQd4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xkRxWWdeTrw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GXMoaLbaerM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (9. März 2022)

*Season 2 Features:*









						iRacing Season 02 2022 - iRacing.com
					

It’s the moment you wait for every three months—iRacing build time! 2022 Season 2 is coming with a massive deployment of new cars (many with our new damage model), two new tracks, additional AI unlocks, and more updates to some of our most popular content. Here’s a look at what to expect:



					www.iracing.com
				





*2022 Season 2 Release Notes*









						2022 Season 2 Release Notes [2022.03.08.01]
					

2022 Season 2 Release Notes [2022.03.08.01]     iRacing 2022 Season 2 is here! Get ready to expand your garage - this Release features a whopping SIX brand new cars (Aston Martin Vantage GT4, Hyundai Veloster N TC, iRacing Formula iR-04, NASCAR B...




					support.iracing.com


----------



## ak1504 (7. Juni 2022)

*2022 Season 3 Release Notes*









						2022 Season 3 Release Notes [2022.06.06.04]
					

iRacing 2022 Season 3 has arrived! We’ve added TWO new Mercedes-AMG race cars, Mercedes-AMG GT3 2020 and Mercedes-AMG GT4, and the Radical SR10 to our stables. Travel to Japan, Australia, and the USA with Fuji International Speedway, Sandown Inte...




					support.iracing.com
				




*Season highlights include:*

Mercedes-AMG GT3 2020
Mercedes-AMG GT4
Radical SR10

Sandown International Motor Raceway
Fuji International Speedway
Port Royal Speedway

*iRacing UI Enhancements:*

- - Quick Join (Race Now & Test Drive)
- - Guided Tours
- - Profile Widget
- - Streamlined Test Drive
- - Custom Car Classes

Start Zones
Qualifying Tire Warming Fix
NASCAR NextGen Vehicle Parameter Updates
Tire Graining and Cording Visual Effects
GT3 IMSA Art Updates
Per-Vehicle UI Positioning

New Damage Model for 5 Cars (All 3 NASCAR NextGen Class Cars, Mercedes-AMG GT4, and Radical SR10)
AI Racing for 8 Cars (ARCA Menards Chevrolet Impala, Chevrolet Monte Carlo SS, Mercedes-AMG GT3 2020, Mercedes-AMG GT4, NASCAR SK Modified, NASCAR Whelen Tour Modified, and both Stock Car Pro Series Class Cars)
AI Racing at 4 Track Configurations (Fuji International Speedway (both configs),Sandown International Motor Raceway, and Stafford Motor Speedway - Full Course)
Over 600 new custom built setups


----------



## ak1504 (7. Juni 2022)

__ Twitter
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
twitter.com/i/web/status/1534177848763858946

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Twitter. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (17. August 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        












						Membership - iRacing.com
					

An iRacing membership gets you access to the best online eSports racing service - NASCAR, Sports Cars, grand prix cars, dirt cars and more!



					www.iracing.com
				




New members get 75% off new memberships!

Now through August 22, 2022, _*Offer valid for new accounts only, not valid for purchases made through Steam or EPIC._

Get a $10 Credit For Each Friend That Signs Up for One or Two Years With You As a Reference!

Invite them to join, and you could earn $10 iRacing credit to use for future renewals, cars, tracks and hosted sessions! Simply use this link or tell your friends to put the email you used to register your own iRacing account in the “Referring Member Email” field when they purchase their own subscription. We’ll send you a promotional code worth $10 for each confirmed new member referral.

Offer only applies to 12 and 24 month subscriptions. Offer not valid for free memberships or to any new membership offers with a cost equal to or less than the referral program credit($10USD).


----------



## ak1504 (30. August 2022)

Rudskogen Motorsenter will be coming to iRacing in 2022 Season 4 as free base content!









						Rudskogen Motorsenter Joins iRacing as Free Base Content for 2022 Season 4 - iRacing.com
					

iRacing is pleased to announce the addition of Rudskogen Motorsenter to its content lineup beginning with 2022 Season 4. The Norwegian circuit will join the world’s premier sim racing experience as included content with all iRacing memberships, which means that every user will have the ability...



					www.iracing.com


----------



## ak1504 (2. September 2022)

"Electrification comes to iRacing for the first time with 2022 Season 4, as iRacing and Porsche have teamed up to bring the Porsche Mission R concept car to the world’s premier motorsport simulator with next week’s build. The car will be available for purchase by all iRacing users immediately upon the release of the new build, and will be playable in public, hosted, league, time trial, and test drive modes.

One of the automotive industry’s premier brands steps into the future with the Porsche Mission R, Porsche’s first all-electric GT racing car and the first-ever electric car to come to iRacing. Designed to match the established Porsche 911 GT3 Cup car in terms of performance, the Mission R is a preview of what the future of customer motorsports will look like as the racing industry continues to evolve with the embrace of electrification efforts.

Generating more than 800 kilowatts of power from its dual electric motors, the car accelerates from 0-100 kilometers per hour (0-60 mph) in under 2.5 seconds. Its fast-charging capabilities allow the car to recharge up to 75% of its battery life in just 15 minutes between races. And in perhaps its most relevant innovation of all to the sim racing world, the Mission R’s self-contained, monocoque-type driver cell can be used outside of the car as a simulator—giving drivers an opportunity to test in the virtual world in the same environment they’ll utilize in the real one.

iRacers can get their first taste of the Porsche Mission R during next week’s Season 3 Week 13, where it’ll be featured in the Shiny New Shakedown series. The fixed-setup Mission R Challenge series will debut as a part of 2022 Season 4."










						Porsche Mission R Becomes First Electric Car to Debut on iRacing in 2022 Season 4 Build - iRacing.com
					

Electrification comes to iRacing for the first time with 2022 Season 4, as iRacing and Porsche have teamed up to bring the Porsche Mission R concept car to the world’s premier motorsport simulator with next week’s build. The car will be available for purchase by all iRacing users immediately...



					www.iracing.com
				








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vJUTKNbIna4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (3. September 2022)

Motorsport Arena Oschersleben Joins iRacing for 2022 Season 4 - iRacing.com
					

iRacing will add Motorsport Arena Oschersleben to a list of well over 100 officially licensed tracks available on the world’s premier sim racing service with the release of the 2022 Season 4 build next week. The German track will feature four layouts—Grand Prix, Moto, and two shorter layouts...



					www.iracing.com
				







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"iRacing will add Motorsport Arena Oschersleben to a list of well over 100 officially licensed tracks available on the world’s premier sim racing service with the release of the 2022 Season 4 build next week. The German track will feature four layouts—Grand Prix, Moto, and two shorter layouts utilizing parts of the track—upon release, and will be purchasable by all iRacers for use in public races, hosted and league sessions, time attack, and test drive gameplay modes."

"Motorsport Arena Oschersleben will be a part of numerous series in iRacing’s 2022 Season 3 Week 13 calendar, including the Shiny New Shakedown with the previously announced Porsche Mission R, as well as the 13th Week GT3 Challenge – Fixed, Ferrari GT3 Challenge, and Porsche Cup Series. Following Week 13, Oschersleben will be present on numerous series calendars from 2022 Season 4 forward."


----------



## ak1504 (1. November 2022)

*Kooperation mit iRacing: BMW M Motorsport bringt als erster Hersteller das neue LMDh-Fahrzeug an den Start.*

Die erfolgreiche Zusammenarbeit zwischen BMW M Motorsport und der führenden Simulationsplattform iRacing geht 2023 in die nächste Runde. Als weltweit erster Hersteller wird BMW M Motorsport sein neues LMDh-Fahrzeug, den BMW M Hybrid V8, auch der Sim-Racing-Community zugänglich machen.









						Kooperation mit iRacing: BMW M Motorsport bringt als erster Hersteller das neue LMDh-Fahrzeug an den Start.
					

Die erfolgreiche Zusammenarbeit zwischen BMW M Motorsport und der führenden Simulationsplattform iRacing geht 2023 in die nächste Runde. Als weltweit erster Hersteller wird BMW M Motorsport sein neues LMDh-Fahrzeug, den BMW M Hybrid V8, auch der Sim-Racing-Community zugänglich machen.




					www.press.bmwgroup.com


----------



## ak1504 (22. November 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L0z95xIR_EQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (2. Dezember 2022)

*iRacing Strengthens Free Base Content Package for 2023 Season 1 with New Car, Two Tracks*









						iRacing Strengthens Free Base Content Package for 2023 Season 1 with New Car, Two Tracks - iRacing.com
					

As part of its industry-leading offering of hundreds of cars and tracks from around the world, iRacing offers dozens of pieces of content included for free with all active subscriptions. For 2023 Season 1, an all-new car—the Toyota GR86 Cup car, which will make its real-world debut next...



					www.iracing.com


----------



## ak1504 (6. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5PCiJ2GATEM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ak1504 (6. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y4tPrUhvyeE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*2023 Season 1 Features*









						iRacing Season 01 2023 - iRacing.com
					

iRacing Season 1 is here! This release includes a huge amount of content and upgrades including three new cars and two brand new tracks.



					www.iracing.com
				





*2023 Season 1 Release Notes*









						2023 Season 1 Release Notes [2022.12.06.01]
					

2023 Season 1 Release Notes [2022.12.06.01]     The iRacing annual December update is here! This release includes a huge amount of content and upgrades for 2023 Season 1, which officially starts on December 12th! This season update includes three...




					support.iracing.com


----------



## ak1504 (9. Dezember 2022)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AXgPGJ6BtLk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

